# Me he llenado con la tarta



## Pitt

Hola a todos:

Que yo sepa _llenarse_ también significa "comer o beber hasta no poder más". Un ejemplo: Me he llenado con la tarta.

En mi entender "me" funciona como pronombre reflexivo en función de complemento directo. ¿Es verdad?

Saludos,
Pitt


----------



## mhp

Estoy de acuerdo, aquí ME es un complemento directo reflexivo.


----------



## heidita

mhp said:


> Estoy de acuerdo, aquí ME es un complemento directo reflexivo.


 
¡Ya somos tres!


----------



## Pitt

¡Que bueno, que estamos de acuerdo!


----------



## Ivy29

Pitt said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Que yo sepa _*llenarse*_ también significa "comer o beber hasta no poder más". Un ejemplo: Me he llenado con la tarta.
> 
> En mi entender "me" funciona como pronombre reflexivo en función de complemento directo. ¿Es verdad?
> 
> Saludos,
> Pitt


 
Pitt, para mí es un reflexivo sin función nominal como componente del verbo pronominal= *llenarse*.

Ivy29


----------



## mhp

Ivy29 said:


> Pitt, para mí es un reflexivo sin función nominal como componente del verbo pronominal= *llenarse*.
> 
> Ivy29


 Hola Ivy29.

El SE en todos los [verbos] reflexivos tienen un función nominal, sea complemento directo o indirecto. El SE en un verbo pronominal no reflexivo, como quejarse, no tiene función gramatical alguna.


----------



## lazarus1907

Pitt said:


> Que yo sepa _llenarse_ también significa "comer o beber hasta no poder más". Un ejemplo: Me he llenado con la tarta.
> 
> En mi entender "me" funciona como pronombre reflexivo en función de complemento directo. ¿Es verdad?


Pues yo no estoy tan seguro, porque si tiene función nominal deberían poderse usar otros pronombres aparte de los reflexivos, pero:

A ti te he llenado con la tarta. 
A Juan lo he llenado con la tarta. 

A mí me suena un poco raro; no sé a vosotros. Se puede llenar una piscina de agua, pero "llenar a una persona de tarta" (o con la tarta) me da la impresión de que le hemos quitado a esta persona las tripas y lo demás para poder llenarla de tarta. Para mí es un verbo pronominal, como dice *Ivy29* (supongo que se refiere a que el "se" es un pronombre reflexivo, pero no tiene valor reflexivo, porque dice que no tiene función nominal).

Otra opción, sin embargo, podría ser que nos refiriéramos a la tripa (o la barriga) de manera implícita:

Le hemos llenado (la tripa) con la tarta.
Se la hemos llenado.

Si aceptamos esta interpretación, que también suena algo peculiar, dado que el "le" cambia a "se", como lo hacen los complementos indirectos, podría argüirse que es un indirecto, en vez de un pronominal, pero yo no habría omitido entonces el complemento directo (la tripa).


----------



## Ivy29

mhp said:


> Hola Ivy29.
> 
> El SE en todos los reflexivos tienen un función nominal, sea complemento directo o indirecto. El SE en un verbo pronominal no reflexivo, como quejarse, no tiene función gramatical alguna.


 
Lo siento Pitt esa percepción no es correcta. Según Leonardo Gómez Torrego, los 'se'  reflexivos  pueden ser :

1- Pronombre reflexivo con función nominal (directo-Indirecto) 
Juan se lava- Juan se lava las manos.

Como dativo expletivo ( no necesario)

Juan se comió todo el pastel

Dativo con el pronombre como elemento necesario
Jua se gana la vida como puede
Juan se saltó el semáforo
Juan no se cree todo lo que has dicho

Pronombre reflexivo SIN función nominal (desfuncionalizado) Componente o morfema de un verbo pronominal
1) con verbos transitivos intransitivizados por 'se'
      a) sujeto animado y experimentador o agente.
      b) Con sujeto no animado afectado por la acción del verbo.

2) con verbos intransitivos que se corresponden con los mismos verbos no pronominales

a) Juan se marchó de casa ( Juan marchó al campo)
b) Juan se preocupa de sus hijos ( a Juan le preocupan sus hijos.

A) con sujeto no animado
El agua se sale del vaso= El vaso se sale.

3- Con verbos intransitivos sin correspondencia con otros del mismo lexema no pronominal. ( no existen)

a) Juan se queja
b) Juan se atragantó
c) Nunca se entera de nada.

Ivy29


----------



## mhp

Ivy29 said:


> Lo siento Pitt esa percepción no es correcta.



 Tienes toda la razón Ivy. Te había malentendido. Tú estabas hablando del pronombre SE en general, y yo del uso de este pronombre en los verbos reflexivos.


----------



## lazarus1907

Ivy29 said:


> Según Leonardo Gómez Torrego, los 'se'  reflexivos  pueden ser :


¿"Valores gramaticales del SE (Cuadernos de Lengua española)"?


----------



## Ivy29

lazarus1907 said:


> ¿"Valores gramaticales del SE (Cuadernos de Lengua española)"?


 
Correcto, Lazarus

Ivy29


----------



## NewdestinyX

Estoy de acuerdo con Ivy y Lazarus en esto. Y, a menos que me confunda, 'llenarse' es otro uso del pronombre reflexivo para transmitir 'consumo total'. Llenarse =to fill to capacity




*►llenarse* _verbo reflexivo_ to fill (up), become full: *este chico nunca se llena,* this boy never feels full

 - Diccionario Espasa Concise: Español-Inglés English-Spanish
© Espasa-Calpe, S.A., Madrid 2000

Grant


----------



## lazarus1907

Vamos a zanjar esto de una vez, que Ivy, Grant y yo estamos de acuerdo esta vez:


> *llenar(se)*. ‘Hacer que [algo o alguien] pase a estar lleno’ y, como pronominal, ‘pasar a estar lleno’.
> 
> _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005_
> _ Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## NewdestinyX

lazarus1907 said:


> Vamos a zanjar esto de una vez, que Ivy, Grant y yo estamos de acuerdo esta vez:



¿¡Quién lo imaginaría? 

Pero, chavales.. Defendiendo los puntos de vista de las primeras tres - tengo que preguntaros -- ¿Previene nuestra definición que se use así?:

El chico se llenó a sí mismo con el más helado posible.

¿Esa oración tiene sentido?

Grant


----------



## Ivy29

NewdestinyX said:


> Estoy de acuerdo con Ivy y Lazarus en esto. Y, a menos que me confunda, 'llenarse' es otro uso del pronombre reflexivo para transmitir 'consumo total'. Llenarse =to fill to capacity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *►llenarse* _verbo reflexivo_ to fill (up), become full: *este chico nunca se llena,* this boy never feels full
> 
> - Diccionario Espasa Concise: Español-Inglés English-Spanish
> © Espasa-Calpe, S.A., Madrid 2000
> 
> Grant


 
What do you mean with 'consumo total'?

Ivy29


----------



## Ivy29

NewdestinyX said:


> ¿¡Quién lo imaginaría?
> 
> Pero, chavales.. Defendiendo los puntos de vista de las primeras tres - tengo que preguntaros -- ¿Previene????nuestra definición que se use así?:
> 
> El chico se llenó a sí mismo con el más helado posible.
> 
> *El chico se llenó/se hartó comiendo todo el helado que pudo.*
> 
> ¿Esa oración tiene sentido? Poco.
> 
> Grant


 

Ivy29


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ivy29 said:


> What do you mean with 'consumo total'?
> 
> Ivy29



Perhaps I translated the concept incorrectly. Grammar books refer to a valor of 'se' called "total consumption SE". 

Saberse = to know by heart
Comerse = to eat all up
Leerse = to read totally (cover to cover)
--etc..

These usages refer to 'total consuming'. 

I was wondering if 'llenarse' also carried that valor.

Llenar = to fill (something)
Llenarse = to fill to capacity? To fill "up"

Grant


----------



## mhp

lazarus1907 said:


> Pues yo no estoy tan seguro, porque si tiene función nominal deberían poderse usar otros pronombres aparte de los reflexivos, pero:
> 
> A ti te he llenado con la tarta.
> A Juan lo he llenado con la tarta.
> 
> A mí me suena un poco raro; no sé a vosotros. Se puede llenar una piscina de agua, pero "llenar a una persona de tarta" (o con la tarta) me da la impresión de que le hemos quitado a esta persona las tripas y lo demás para poder llenarla de tarta. Para mí es un verbo pronominal, como dice *Ivy29* (supongo que se refiere a que el "se" es un pronombre reflexivo, pero no tiene valor reflexivo, porque dice que no tiene función nominal).
> 
> Otra opción, sin embargo, podría ser que nos refiriéramos a la tripa (o la barriga) de manera implícita:
> 
> Le hemos llenado (la tripa) con la tarta.
> Se la hemos llenado.
> 
> Si aceptamos esta interpretación, que también suena algo peculiar, dado que el "le" cambia a "se", como lo hacen los complementos indirectos, podría argüirse que es un indirecto, en vez de un pronominal, pero yo no habría omitido entonces el complemento directo (la tripa).


 
  I’m not sure I understand your analysis. For example, let’s say we want to show that *lavarse* can be used as a reflexive verb. From your examples, I’ll conclude that we should say:

A ti te he lavado con agua. 
A Juan lo he lavado con agua. 

 I think a better choice to show that lavarse can be used as a reflexive verb is to say

  Te has lavado con agua (TE = complemento directo reflexivo)
  Juan se ha lavado con agua  (SE = complemento directo reflexivo)
  Juan se lava los manos (SE = complemento indirecto reflexivo)

  Now let’s replace lavarse with llenarse:

  Te has llenado con cerveza (TE = complemento directo reflexivo)
  Juan se ha llenado con cerveza (SE = complemento directo reflexivo)
  Juan se llena el estómago con cerveza (SE = complemento indirecto reflexivo)

  Let’s take another example:

  Juan se llena tomando cerveza y después no quiere comer 
  (Juan fills himself up with beer and then doesn’t want anything to eat)

 How would you analyze the function of SE in this sentence? 

  I think we agree that the two options are:
  1. It is a tag of the pronominal non-reflexive verb llenarse and has no grammatical function 
  2. It is reflexive direct compliment.

  I see it as a reflexive direct compliment because the action of the verb is directed at Juan. This is quite unlike “Juan se queja” where the action of the verb is not directed at Juan and SE has no grammatical function.


----------



## heidita

lazarus1907 said:


> A ti te he llenado con la tarta.
> A Juan lo he llenado con la tarta.


 
Siguiendo este razonamiento  a mí no me parece tan raro. En personas mayores no se usaría, pero ¿y en niños? 

Mi madre ha llenado al niño con dulces, ahora no quiere comer.







mhp said:


> A ti te he lavado con agua.
> A Juan lo he lavado con agua.
> 
> I think a better choice to show that lavarse can be used as a reflexive verb is to say
> 
> Te has lavado con agua (TE = complemento directo reflexivo)
> Juan se ha lavado con agua (SE = complemento directo reflexivo)
> Juan se lava los manos (SE = complemento indirecto reflexivo)
> 
> Now let’s replace lavarse with llenarse:
> 
> Te has llenado con cerveza (TE = complemento directo reflexivo)
> Juan se ha llenado con cerveza (SE = complemento directo reflexivo)
> Juan se llena el estómago con cerveza (SE = complemento indirecto reflexivo)
> 
> Aquí podríamos quizás añadir:
> 
> A mí mi joya me ha llenado con cerveza. Estoy que reviento.
> 
> I see it as a reflexive direct compliment because the action of the verb is directed at Juan. This is quite unlike “Juan se queja” where the action of the verb is not directed at Juan and SE has no grammatical function.


 
El análisis de mhp me parece lógico.


----------



## Pitt

A mí también me parece lógico el análisis de mhp. Sólo una nota:

Se reconoce el complemento directo por la pasivización:

Juan se [C.D.] lavó con agua > Juan fue lavado con agua por sí mismo.
Juan se (C.D.] llenó con la tarte > Juan fue llenado con la tarte por sí mismo.

Si es posible añadir _a sí mismo_ siempre se trata de un C.D.:
Juan se lavó con agua > Juan se lavó a sí mismo con agua
Juan se llenó con la tarta > Juan se llenó a sí mismo con la tarta

¡Sólo es mi teoría!

Saludos,
Pitt


----------



## lazarus1907

mhp said:


> Te has lavado con agua (TE = complemento directo reflexivo)
> Juan se ha lavado con agua  (SE = complemento directo reflexivo)
> Juan se lava los manos (SE = complemento indirecto reflexivo)
> 
> Now let’s replace lavarse with llenarse:
> 
> Te has llenado con cerveza (TE = complemento directo reflexivo)
> Juan se ha llenado con cerveza (SE = complemento directo reflexivo)
> Juan se llena el estómago con cerveza (SE = complemento indirecto reflexivo)


Esta comparación no lleva a ninguna parte, porque en los verbos pronominales, el pronombre siempre concuerda en número y persona, así que podrías haber construido las mismas frases con otro tipo de verbo:

Tu te has arrepentido
Juan se ha arrepentido
Juan se arrepiente

¿Prueba esto acaso que estos pronombres son directos reflexivos?


mhp said:


> Juan se llena tomando cerveza y después no quiere comer
> (Juan fills himself up with beer and then doesn’t want anything to eat)


Aquí es donde no estamos de acuerdo, porque en inglés sí se dice "feel HIMSELF up", pero en español no. Nadie va diciendo por ahí "Me he llenado a mí mismo con cerveza". Supongo que no vamos a estar de acuerdo nunca, pero "Me he llenado" no significa "Me he llenado a mí mismo", que es algo que nadie dice, sino "Me acabado lleno (debido a la bebida/la comida...)" o "Me encuentro lleno", que sí se dice. Esta es la definición del DPD, y la que he encontrado en otras gramáticas.


mhp said:


> I see it as a reflexive direct compliment because the action of the verb is directed at Juan. This is quite unlike “Juan se queja” where the action of the verb is not directed at Juan and SE has no grammatical function.


Ese análisis tampoco prueba nada, porque en:
El barco se hunde​la acción del verbo también está dirigida al barco, ¿no? En la frase "Yo me levanto", el "me" no tiene función nominal tampoco (es el clásico ejemplo), porque en realidad nadie se está "lavantando a sí mismo". Otro ejemplo: "Me llamo Lazarus". Se podría argumentar que yo me llamo a mí mismo Lazarus, así que es reflexivo, pero es pronominal de nuevo.

Repito: Yo lo veo claro, y es lo que dicen las gramáticas. La distinción es un tanto sutil, y si se usa el verbo con sentido metafórico, quizá, pero el sentido estándar es el que he explicado. Si os ponen un examen de sintaxis y lo ponéis como reflexivo, lo más probable es que os lo tachen.


----------



## mhp

lazarus1907 said:


> Esta comparación no lleva a ninguna parte, porque en los verbos pronominales, el pronombre siempre concuerda en número y persona, así que podrías haber construido las mismas frases con otro tipo de verbo:
> 
> Tu te has arrepentido
> Juan se ha arrepentido
> Juan se arrepiente
> 
> ¿Prueba esto acaso que estos pronombres son directos reflexivos?
> Aquí es donde no estamos de acuerdo, porque en inglés sí se dice "feel HIMSELF up", pero en español no. Nadie va diciendo por ahí "Me he llenado a mí mismo con cerveza". Supongo que no vamos a estar de acuerdo nunca, pero "Me he llenado" no significa "Me he llenado a mí mismo", que es algo que nadie dice, sino "Me acabado lleno (debido a la bebida/la comida...)" o "Me encuentro lleno", que sí se dice. Esta es la definición del DPD, y la que he encontrado en otras gramáticas.
> Ese análisis tampoco prueba nada, porque en:El barco se hunde​la acción del verbo también está dirigida al barco, ¿no? En la frase "Yo me levanto", el "me" no tiene función nominal tampoco (es el clásico ejemplo), porque en realidad nadie se está "lavantando a sí mismo". Otro ejemplo: "Me llamo Lazarus". Se podría argumentar que yo me llamo a mí mismo Lazarus, así que es reflexivo, pero es pronominal de nuevo.
> 
> Repito: Yo lo veo claro, y es lo que dicen las gramáticas. La distinción es un tanto sutil, y si se usa el verbo con sentido metafórico, quizá, pero el sentido estándar es el que he explicado. Si os ponen un examen de sintaxis y lo ponéis como reflexivo, lo más probable es que os lo tachen.


 Muy bien explicado. No digo que no esté de acuerdo contigo, pero ¿cómo se puede demostrar que un verbo es reflexivo? 

  ¿Cómo se demuestra que lavarse es reflexivo?


----------



## lazarus1907

Otro:





> *llenar*
> *1 b)* _pronominal_ Pasar a estar lleno
> 
> _Diccionario Manuel Seco_


----------



## lazarus1907

mhp said:


> Muy bien explicado. No digo que no esté de acuerdo contigo, pero ¿cómo se puede demostrar que un verbo es reflexivo?
> 
> ¿Cómo se demuestra que lavarse es reflexivo?


Hay que usar algo de sentido común, pero, grosso modo, si puedes construir casi cualquier frase en el que el verbo tenga un uso y sentido particulares cambiando el pronombre, de modo que suene natural (es decir, que tú usarías normalmente al hablar), este uso del verbo es reflexivo:

(Yo) Me lavo la cara.
Mis padres me lavan la cara 
Me he lavado, pero si no lo hubiera hecho yo, lo habrían hecho mis padres 

(Yo) Me he llenado de tanto comer
(Mis padres) Me han llenado de tanto comer 
Me he llenado, pero si no lo hubiera hecho yo, lo habrían hecho mis padres. 

Yo habría dicho, quizá, algo como "Me he llenado porque mis padres me han dado mucho de comer", o "Mis padres me han dado tanto de comer, que me he llenado", pero no "Mis padres me han llenado de tanto comer". Pero claro, si la última frase es la que usas normalmente, entonces para ti sería claramente un reflexivo. Los diccionarios hacen la distinción, desde luego.


----------



## mhp

lazarus1907 said:


> Hay que usar algo de sentido común, pero, grosso modo, si puedes construir casi cualquier frase en el que el verbo tenga un uso y sentido particulares cambiando el pronombre, de modo que suene natural (es decir, que tú usarías normalmente al hablar), este uso del verbo es reflexivo:
> 
> (Yo) Me lavo la cara.
> Mis padres me lavan la cara
> Me he lavado, pero si no lo hubiera hecho yo, lo habrían hecho mis padres
> 
> (Yo) Me he llenado de tanto comer
> (Mis padres) Me han llenado de tanto comer
> Me he llenado, pero si no lo hubiera hecho yo, lo habrían hecho mis padres.
> 
> Yo habría dicho, quizá, algo como "Me he llenado porque mis padres me han dado mucho de comer", o "Mis padres me han dado tanto de comer, que me he llenado", pero no "Mis padres me han llenado de tanto comer". Pero claro, si la última frase es la que usas normalmente, entonces para ti sería claramente un reflexivo. Los diccionarios hacen la distinción, desde luego.


 

Thank you, I understand. Now I agree with you.

  As if you were waiting for that.


----------



## Pitt

lazarus1907 said:


> Nadie va diciendo por ahí "Me he llenado a mí mismo con cerveza". Supongo que no vamos a estar de acuerdo nunca, pero "Me he llenado" no significa "Me he llenado a mí mismo", que es algo que nadie dice, sino "Me acabado lleno (debido a la bebida/la comida...)" o "Me encuentro lleno", que sí se dice.
> 
> En la frase "Yo me levanto", el "me" no tiene función nominal tampoco (es el clásico ejemplo), porque en realidad nadie se está "lavantando a sí mismo". Otro ejemplo: "Me llamo Lazarus". Se podría argumentar que yo me llamo a mí mismo Lazarus, así que es reflexivo, pero es pronominal de nuevo.


 
¡Muchas gracias por tu aclaración! Ya que no es posible decir "Me llené a mí mismo con cerveza" (no soy un nativo), la particula ME no puede ser un C.D. Por tanto también no es posible la pasiva: *Fui llenado con cerveza.
ME no tiene ninguna función nominal, es una marca del verbo pronominal _llenarse_. 

En otras palabras: Por la particula SE el verbo transitivo _llenar_ se transforma en el verbo intransitivo _llenarse_ (SE = intransitivador). 
Que yo sepa también estos verbos transitivos se transforman en verbos intransitivos: tirar/tirarse, dormir/dormirse, mover/moverse, acostar/acostarse, acercar/acercarse, alegrar/alegrarse, abrir/abrirse

¿Estás de acuerdo?


----------



## Ivy29

mhp said:


> Muy bien explicado. No digo que no esté de acuerdo contigo, pero ¿cómo se puede demostrar que un verbo es reflexivo?
> 
> ¿Cómo se demuestra que lavarse es reflexivo?


 
*Ambos son reflexivos y pronominales* : Lavarse y llenarse, el primero su pronombre reflexivo tiene funciones nominales, pero llenarse el 'se' es reflexivo sin función nominal ( desfuncionalizado) y el 'se' convierte el verbo transitivo en INTRANSITIVO.

Juan durmió al niño ( verbo transitivo). Sujeto agente.
Juan se durmió ( *Intransitivo*) = Reflexivo, este 'se' al desfuncionalizarse y convertir el verbo dormir en intransitivo pasa a ser un *morfema* o componente del verbo pronominal. Aquí el sujeto es animado experimentador.
Juan se lava (*transitivo*) = Pronominal reflexivo con 'pronombre reflexivo' con función nominal = compl. directo e indirecto. Este 'se' no intransitiviza el verbo lavar. Aquí el sujeto es agente. 

Ivy29


----------



## NewdestinyX

This conversation has been very helpful. For the Intermediate students that can't follow grammar discussions all in Spanish comfortably let me summarize what I think I'm hearing.

The question arose that, with the verb "llenarse" (the core verb, Llenar, meaning "to fill"), was it correct to think of the 'reflexive pronoun' being used 'reflexively' -- which is not always the case. So the question was could a sentence like:
Me he llenado con la tarta -- be correct where the 'me' = a mí mismo. Like: "I have filled myself up with the cake". 

3 foreros agreed that that could be the case and then 3 more did not. And what we've discovered is that 'llenarse' is a pronominal verb -- where the role of the 'reflexive pronoun' here simply 'detransitivizes' the verb. Instead of 'filling up' something else -- it refers to something 'getting filled'. Simply referring to a 'happening'.

The room filled up with people.
John got full after such a huge feast.
The drains will fill up/get filled up after the storm tonight.

In all those sentences the verb is "llenarse" in Spanish.. "Getting filled up" is an instransitive verb -- can't take a direct object. So we're concluding that you can't use the pronoun to refer to 'oneself' getting filled up. YOu can't say "I filled myself up with cake" in Spanish -- and it's equally strange in English I would say. But you can say "I got filled up with emotion reading it" and that would be: "Me llenó de emoción leerlo." That of course isn't "I filled myself up" but an outside force that we often don't know created the 'happening'.

In Spanish one of the principle roles of the reflexive pronouns is to make a transitive verb -- intransitive.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> ¡Muchas gracias por tu aclaración! Ya que no es posible decir "Me llené a mí mismo con cerveza" (no soy un nativo), la particula ME no puede ser un C.D. Por tanto también no es posible la pasiva: *Fui llenado con cerveza.



Este... Poder transformar en pasivo clásico, de mi entender no es la prueba para 'reflexivo' sino para una sintaxis 'pasiva' con 'se'. Aunque sería un contexto raro -- alguien podría llenar (a) alguien con cerveza. Y por eso la oración: "Fui llenado con cerveza por mis amigos locos y me puse enfermo" tendría sentido. Pero el verbo ahí es 'llenar'. 



> ME no tiene ninguna función nominal, *"y por eso" *es una marca del verbo pronominal _llenarse_.


Eso es.



> En otras palabras: Por la particula SE el verbo transitivo _llenar_ se transforma en el verbo intransitivo _llenarse_ (SE = intransitivador).


 Sí -- pero no solo la particula 'se' -- sino el uso de un pronombre átono que concuerda con el sujeto. No solo 'se'.



> Que yo sepa también estos verbos transitivos se transforman en verbos intransitivos: tirar/tirarse, dormir/dormirse, mover/moverse, acostar/acostarse, acercar/acercarse, alegrar/alegrarse, abrir/abrirse


 Creo que sí. Pero no estoy seguro si todos, con 'se' funcionan en la misma manera que 'llenarse'.
_____________________________________________________


> Originally Posted by *lazarus1907*
> 
> 
> Hay que usar algo de sentido común, pero, grosso modo, si puedes construir casi cualquier frase en el que el verbo tenga un uso y sentido particulares cambiando el pronombre, de modo que suene natural (es decir, que tú usarías normalmente al hablar), este uso del verbo es reflexivo:
> 
> (Yo) Me lavo la cara.
> Mis padres me lavan la cara
> Me he lavado, pero si no lo hubiera hecho yo, lo habrían hecho mis padres
> 
> (Yo) Me he llenado de tanto comer
> (Mis padres) Me han llenado de tanto comer
> Me he llenado, pero si no lo hubiera hecho yo, lo habrían hecho mis padres.
> 
> Yo habría dicho, quizá, algo como "Me he llenado porque mis padres me han dado mucho de comer", o "Mis padres me han dado tanto de comer, que me he llenado", pero no "Mis padres me han llenado de tanto comer". Pero claro, si la última frase es la que usas normalmente, entonces para ti sería claramente un reflexivo. Los diccionarios hacen la distinción, desde luego.


 ¡Una explicación perfecta!


----------



## Pitt

¡Muchas gracias por todas las aclaraciones! En mi entender sólo los verbos con SE en el infinitivo que tienen un valor reflexivo, recíproco o de consuma total (dativo de interés) tienen una función nominal del pronombre átono (me, te, se, nos, os). Referente a los restantes verbos (muchos) el pronombre átono no tiene ninguna función nominal.

Ejemplos:

Juan se (CI) lavó las manos (CD).
Juan y Pedro se (CD) insultaron. 
Juan se (CI) fumó un cigarillo. (Dativo de interés)

María se (-) asustó mucho.
Juan se (-) levantó temprano.
Juan se (-) puso todo nervioso.

Pitt


----------



## lazarus1907

Pitt said:


> Juan se (CI) fumó un cigarillo.


Este dativo tiene una función nominal clara, y el complemento indirecto es, sin duda, el que mejor describe su función, pero aunque muchos autores lo clasifican como una variante del complemento indirecto, a falta de otro término más adecuado, yo personalmente prefiero clasificarlo como "dativo", sin más, para distinguirlo de los demás indirectos (como Alarcos), que tienen un comportamiento diferente. ¡Manías mías!


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> ¡Muchas gracias por todas las aclaraciones! En mi entender sólo los verbos con SE en el infinitivo que tienen un valor reflexivo, recíproco o de consuma total (dativo de interés) tienen una función nominal del pronombre átono (me, te, se, nos, os). Referente a los restantes verbos (muchos) el pronombre átono no tiene ninguna función nominal.
> 
> Ejemplos:
> 
> Juan se (CI) lavó las manos (CD).
> Juan y Pedro se (CD) insultaron.
> Juan se (CI) fumó un cigarillo. Juan fumó un cigarillo.
> 
> María se (-) asustó mucho.
> Juan se (-) levantó temprano.
> Juan se (-) puso todo nervioso.
> 
> Pitt



En "Juan se fumó un cigarillo" no es necesario un pronombre átono. (salvo un dativo de interés o de consuma total). Es más -- puesto que 'fumar' solo es un  verbo intransitivo en el dico -- me pregunto ¿qué papel juega 'un cigarillo' en esa oración?


----------



## Pitt

NewdestinyX said:


> En "Juan se fumó un cigarillo" no es necesario un pronombre átono. (salvo un dativo de interés o de consuma total). Es más -- puesto que 'fumar' solo es un verbo intransitivo en el dico -- me pregunto ¿qué papel juega 'un cigarillo' en esa oración?


 
Juan se [CI] fumó un cigarillo [CD].

SE es un _dativo de interés_ (variante del complemento indirecto).  Además "un cigarillo" es un complemento directo. En este ejemplo _fumar_ se
 usa como verbo transitivo.

*fumar*
*2. *intr. Aspirar y despedir el humo del tabaco, opio, anís, etc. U. t. c. tr. (según el DRAE)

Otro ejemplo (dativo de interés):
Se [CI] fuma una cajetilla [CD] diaria.

Pitt


----------



## candy-man

Mi amigo suele decir- *me he puesto como un cerdo*,jejejeje
Asimismo,se usa mucho la palabra *atiborrarse. *Un saludo


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> Juan se [CI] fumó un cigarillo [CD].
> 
> SE es un _dativo de interés_ (variante del complemento indirecto).  Además "un cigarillo" es un complemento directo. En este ejemplo _fumar_ se
> usa como verbo transitivo.
> 
> *fumar*
> *2. *intr. Aspirar y despedir el humo del tabaco, opio, anís, etc. U. t. c. tr. (según el DRAE)
> 
> Otro ejemplo (dativo de interés):
> Se [CI] fuma una cajetilla [CD] diaria.
> 
> Pitt


Gracias -- no había visto el U. t. c. tr. de la DRAE. Muy importante y explica mucho..

Pero tengo un problema más. Un 'dativo' de interés solo usa los pronombres de OI.  me, te, le, nos, os, les. De mi entrenamiento, 'se' no es pronombre de OI. 

No *me* le des caramelos al niño. 
El 'me' ahí es un *dativo de interés*.

Estoy casi seguro de que 'se' no puede ser un 'dativo de interés'. 'Se' y los otros pronombres átonos que concuerdan con el sujeto sí pueden ser complementos indirectos "reflexivos" como dice el DPD el la sección sobre 'se'. Pero un dativo de interés, de 3ra persona tiene que ser 'le/les'. Si discrepas conmigo porfa ofréceme una fuente donde has aprendido que 'se' puede ser dativo de interés.

Gracias de antemano,
Grant

Grant


----------



## nati_3

Grantt, Pitt,

no soy estudiante de gramática, pero vivo en chile y puedo decir que el ejemplo "no me le des caramelos al niño" suena muy mal gramaticalmente. a pesar de que no tengo la certeza, creo que es incorrecto...

poner dos dativos uno a continuación de otro...se escucha mal...

algo aceptable podría ser "no le des caramelos a mi niño"

saludos,
Natalia


----------



## lazarus1907

NewdestinyX said:


> Pero tengo un problema más. Un 'dativo' de interés solo usa los pronombres de OI.  me, te, le, nos, os, les. De mi entrenamiento, 'se' no es pronombre de OI.


"Se" puede ser un indirecto perfectamente:
Le doy un caramelo -> Se lo doy
Se rasca la cabeza -> Se la rasca



NewdestinyX said:


> Si discrepas conmigo porfa ofréceme una fuente donde has aprendido que 'se' puede ser dativo de interés.


Fácil:_*Se* comió el arroz._​


> Se suele decir que el pronombre en función de dativo (me, te, *se*, nos, os) es siempre expletivo, o sea, innecesario.
> 
> _Valores gramaticales del SE - Gómez Torrego_





> Los [dativos] concordados coinciden con el primer grupo aislado por Strozer (1978). Presentarían los siguientes caracteres:
> 
> 1) Paradigma reflejo me, te, *se*, nos, os, se (cf. Gutiérrez 1977-78: 431). Este sistema pronominal es compartido con las construcciones reflexivas con los verbos pronominalesy con algunas 'construcciones inagentivas' (El jarrón se rompió ...)
> 
> ...de 'dativos no concordados' y les atribuíamos los siguientes caracteres:
> 
> 1) Conforman el paradigma no reflejo me. te, le. nos, os, les, que es común con el de los complementos indirectos.
> 
> _Gramática descriptiva de la RAE_


----------



## NewdestinyX

lazarus1907 said:


> "Se" puede ser un indirecto perfectamente:
> Le doy un caramelo -> Se lo doy
> Se rasca la cabeza -> Se la rasca
> Fácil:_*Se* comió el arroz._​



That's not what I said. I did say it could be 'indirect' (converted from 'le' but it can't be a dative of interest. There is a difference. Datives of interest use indirect object pronouns - not reflexive pronouns. And the use of 'se' in "se comió el arroz" is 'total consumption "se"'. This is not a dative of interest which when taken away yields no change to the semantics of the sentence. To take away the 'se' in 'se comió' changes the semantics completely. 

The 'se' in 'se rasca la cabeza' = indirecto????? How?

Your article citations don't deny what I've said that I can see. Something in the 'function of a dative' is not a dative in actuality -- therefore it usually called by another name to avoid confusion. 

Grant


----------



## lazarus1907

NewdestinyX said:


> That's not what I said. I did say it could be 'indirect' (converted from 'le' but it can't be a dative of interest. There is a difference. Datives of interest use indirect object pronouns - not reflexive pronouns.


Read my quotes about coincidences between datives and reflexives.





NewdestinyX said:


> A nd the use of 'se' in "se comió el arroz" is 'total consumption "se"'. This is not a dative of interest which when taken away yields no change to the semantics of the sentence. To take away the 'se' in 'se comió' changes the semantics completely.


This 'total comsumption "se"' is classified grammatically as a dative of interest. I give you two quotes:


> 1.3. *Dativo*
> 1.3.1. Con el pronombre como elemento expletivo (no necesario) :
> 
> _ Juan *se* comió todo el pastel_
> 
> _Valores gramaticales del SE_





> Bello los denominó «*dativos superfluos*», y podemos llamarlos incrementos átonos de interés. [...]
> Este uso es frecuente cuando la persona implicada en la experiencia que se comunica coincide en la realidad con la que funciona como sujeto morfológico, según observamos en estos ejemplos:
> 
> _*Me* tomé un café _(Tomé un café).
> 
> _Gramática de la lengua española - Alarcos_


Let me know if you need more, and I'll send them through email





NewdestinyX said:


> Your article citations don't deny what I've said that I can see.


Yes: Two sources stating that "se" is a dative. See my quotes above:


NewdestinyX said:


> Pero tengo un problema más. Un 'dativo' de interés solo usa los pronombres de OI. me, te, le, nos, os, les.


----------



## Jorge Jodra

nati_3 said:


> Grantt, Pitt,
> 
> no soy estudiante de gramática, pero vivo en chile y puedo decir que el ejemplo "no me le des caramelos al niño" suena muy mal gramaticalmente. a pesar de que no tengo la certeza, creo que es incorrecto...
> 
> poner dos dativos uno a continuación de otro...se escucha mal...
> 
> algo aceptable podría ser "no le des caramelos a mi niño"
> 
> saludos,
> Natalia


Hola,
Es perfectamente correcto No *me le des caramelos al niño.* Aunque en la frase existe de hecho una redundancia (le-niño). El *me *en este caso se considera "dativo de interés"


----------



## NewdestinyX

En mis fuentes:

Dative of Interest:
--No me le des caramelos al niño.
--Don't give candies to the child. (It bothers me) (dropping the pronoun changes meaning slightly -- shows disconnect emotionally)

Dative of Possession:
--Le corrigió el cuaderno
--She corrected his workbook. (shows possession) (dropping the pronoun changes meaning)

Superflous Reflexive pronoun/"Se" de énfasis. 
--¿Te compraste un coche nuevo?
--You bought a new car? (all for yourself) (with these the dropping of the reflexive pronoun means exactly the same thing)


----------



## NewdestinyX

lazarus1907 said:


> Read my quotes about coincidences between datives and reflexives. This 'total comsumption "se"' is classified grammatically as a dative of interest. --My sources list it separately -- interesting.



Okay Laz.. I'm not communicating well. I accept the term 'dative' for some aspects of reflexive pronouns. I have never heard that taught though. So that's good I can expand my knowledge. But the examples your sources are giving don't match the terms my sources teach me.

In Me tomé un café. versus Tomé un café -- adding the 'me' is superflous because it only add the sense of emphasis NOT total consumption. If you meant the 'me' to mean 'all the coffee' then it's not superfluous. It makes semantic difference. If you meant it as an aside.. I drank (for myself/because I needed one badly) a coffee -- then it is superflous. Total consumption 'se' is not superflous according to my sources. Emphasis 'se' is. In your example it seems clear the meaning is not 'total consumption'. 

There is a matter of ambiguity and I think that's the problem.

Me bebí el vino. = Bebí toda la botella de vino. (Total consumption 'se')
Me bebí el vino. = Bebí, para mí mismo, el vino. (Se de énfasis/superfluo)

In the 2nd, dropping the 'me' changes no semantic.
In the 1st , dropping the 'me' changes semantic.

As soon as we get away from using 'consumption' verbs -- then the difference gets clearer.

Grant


----------



## NewdestinyX

nati_3 said:


> Grantt, Pitt,
> 
> no soy estudiante de gramática, pero vivo en chile y puedo decir que el ejemplo "no me le des caramelos al niño" suena muy mal gramaticalmente. a pesar de que no tengo la certeza, creo que es incorrecto...
> 
> poner dos dativos uno a continuación de otro...se escucha mal...
> 
> algo aceptable podría ser "no le des caramelos a mi niño"
> 
> saludos,
> Natalia



Acepto que en tu región puede que la gente no lo diga. Pero es español perfecto en muchas regiones y en los libros de la gramática. Pero muchísimas gracias por tu opinión de tu región. Es muy interesante que no se usara en Chile.

Un saludo,
Grant


----------



## lazarus1907

NewdestinyX said:


> Okay Laz.. I'm not communicating well. I accept the term 'dative' for some aspects of reflexive pronouns. I have never heard that taught though. So that's good I can expand my knowledge. But the examples your sources are giving don't match the terms my sources teach me.
> 
> In Me tomé un café. versus Tomé un café -- adding the 'me' is superflous because it only add the sense of emphasis NOT total consumption.


This terminology is a mess; I "_*grant*_" you that. However, I disagree on one point: If you say "Me tomé un café", the only possible interpretation is that you finished it off completely. You can't say:

Me tomé un café, pero no pude terminárme la taza.  

but you can say:

Tomé café por la mañana, pero no pude terminárme la taza.

I'd call this 'total comsumption", for a better term.

En realidad deberíamos estar discutiendo esto en el foro de "español solo", porque esto no tiene nada que ver con el inglés; esto es gramática española pura y dura.


----------



## NewdestinyX

lazarus1907 said:


> This terminology is a mess; I "_*grant*_" you that. However, I disagree on one point: If you say "Me tomé un café", the only possible interpretation is that you finished it off completely. You can't say:
> 
> Me tomé un café, pero no pude terminárme la taza.
> 
> but you can say:
> 
> Tomé café por la mañana, pero no pude terminárme la taza.
> 
> I'd call this 'total comsumption", for lack of a better term.



I agree with your analysis for 'me tomé'. It can only have one context. If the verb can have a 'total consumption' context, then the pronombre átono has to be understood as meaning that. A better example of the 'se' de énfasis -- would be -- Se hizo la tarta. = He made (all by himself with no help) the cake. ¿?



> En realidad deberíamos estar discutiendo esto en el foro de "español solo", porque esto no tiene nada que ver con el inglés; esto es gramática española pura y dura.


Oh I couldn't disagree more. These topics are so important for the Intermediate and Advanced students who aren't yet comfortable speaking all in Spanish about grammar. That's the reason I keep entering these topics and making sure the other students aren't left behind. I have no problem understanding the Spanish but others could have trouble. Así que aunque este aspecto de la gramática sea 'español pura y dura' -- porfa no quitéis nuestra oportunidad de aprender con vosotros nativos.


----------



## Ivy29

NewdestinyX said:


> Okay Laz.. I'm not communicating well. I accept the term 'dative' for some aspects of reflexive pronouns. I have never heard that taught though. So that's good I can expand my knowledge. But the examples your sources are giving don't match the terms my sources teach me.
> 
> In Me tomé un café. versus Tomé un café -- adding the 'me' is superflous because it only add the sense of emphasis NOT total consumption. If you meant the 'me' to mean 'all the coffee' then it's not superfluous. It makes semantic difference. If you meant it as an aside.. I drank (for myself/because I needed one badly) a coffee -- then it is superflous. Total consumption 'se' is not superflous according to my sources. Emphasis 'se' is. In your example it seems clear the meaning is not 'total consumption'.
> 
> There is a matter of ambiguity and I think that's the problem.
> 
> Me bebí el vino. = Bebí toda la botella de vino. (Total consumption 'se')
> Me bebí el vino. = Bebí, para mí mismo, el vino. (Se de énfasis/superfluo)
> 
> In the 2nd, dropping the 'me' changes no semantic.
> In the 1st , dropping the 'me' changes semantic.
> 
> As soon as we get away from using 'consumption' verbs -- then the difference gets clearer.
> 
> Grant


 
Grant, you are confusing the usage of 'se' with the verb to drink. Besides if you wish to avoid confusing the students you should stick to the pronoun 'se' in your examples, see 'red' colouring .
Pablo se bebió una botella de ron  = Pablo bebió una botella de ron.
Also you should differentiate :
Dativo expletivo de 'se' reflexivo. ( Juan se comió toda la torta.
Dativo de 'se' no expletivo en reflexivos ( Juan se saltó un semáforo).

Ivy29


----------



## Ivy29

NewdestinyX said:


> Acepto que en tu región puede que la gente no lo diga. Pero es perfecto español en muchas regiones y en los libros de la gramática. Pero muchísimas gracias por tu opinión de tu la  región. Es muy interesante que no se usaría usara en Chile.
> 
> Un saludo,
> Grant


 

Ivy29


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ivy29 said:


> Also you should differentiate :
> Dativo expletivo de 'se' reflexivo. ( Juan se comió toda la torta.
> Dativo de 'se' no expletivo en reflexivos ( Juan se saltó un semáforo).
> 
> Ivy29



What is the difference? And can't other reflexive pronouns be used? Or is it only in 3rd person?

Grant


----------



## Ivy29

NewdestinyX said:


> What is the difference? And can't other reflexive pronouns be used? Or is it only in 3rd person?
> 
> Grant


 
When you say : Ellos se bebieron un litro de licor, ellos bebieron un litro de licor. It means exactly the same. This type of 'se' is emphatic.
As you well know, the core of confusion is with 'se' atonus pronoun usage NOT with me, te, se, nos. You also know that 'se' is pronominal, reflexive except in the passive and Impersonal 'se' marking.
If you use examples with other pronouns your leading to confusion the students, though its usage is correct in the pronominal reflexive with and without nominal function it cannot be used in the passive or impersonal 'se'. Also the other pronouns (me, te, se, nos) are used in the pronominal reflexive where the 'se' dative no expletive is necessary to use it. And, of course you know the other usage of 'se', non-fault 'se', inchoative 'se', etc.
Tú y María te cartean is wrong , you should say Tú y María se cartean.
Pedro y yo nos carteamos, the 'te' and 'me' is not used in the 'se' reciprocal (exceptions: casarse, enemistarse, acostarse,enamorarse): yo y María nos carteamos.
Yo me caso con María y María se casa conmigo= María y yo nos casamos). You should notice that the verb exceptions above mentioned, the 'se' is just a verbal component. Moreover, there are other verbs as : simpatizar, discutir, jugar, with reciprocal meaning without any reciprocal pronouns : Juan y María no simpatizan.

Ivy29


----------



## Pitt

NewdestinyX said:


> What is the difference? And can't other reflexive pronouns be used? Or is it only in 3rd person?
> 
> Grant


 
Hola Grant, se puede usar todas las formas (me, te, se, nos, os). 

Me comí toda la torta.
Te comiste toda la torta.
Juan se comió toda la torta.

Me salté un semáforo.
Te saltaste un semáforo.
Juan se saltó un semaforo > Juan no ha visto un semáforo

Juan se comió toda la torta.
Se = dativo de interés (enfático) = variante del complemento indirecto
Se puede omitir SE: Juan comió toda la torta.
Este construcción es gramaticalmente correcta.

Juan se saltó un semáforo.
SE no tiene ninguna función nominal, es una marca del verbo pronominal _saltarse_.
No se puede omitir SE: *Juan saltó un semáforo.
Esta construcción no tiene ningun sentido.

Pitt


----------



## Jellby

NewdestinyX said:


> What is the difference? And can't other reflexive pronouns be used? Or is it only in 3rd person?



In general yes, any pronoun can be used if it agrees with the verb and subject:

Juan se comió toda la torta.
Yo me comí toda la torta.
Juan se saltó un semáforo.
Tú te saltaste un semáforo.

When talking about the different functions and nuances of "se", it's often applicable to "me", "te", "nos" and "os" too.

As Ivy says, impersonal and reflexive passive always use "se", but then the verb and the subject (implicit or explicit) are in 3rd person, so it still agrees with the verb.

In reciprocal meanings, the verb and the pronoun have to be in plural form, of course, so you can't have "me" or "te", but "nos", "os" and "se" are alright.

There is another "se", which is a replacement for "le" when it is followed by "lo" or "la". Here, also, it would be gramatically equivalent to use other pronouns.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Jellby said:


> In general yes, any pronoun can be used if it agrees with the verb and subject:
> 
> Juan se comió toda la torta.
> Yo me comí toda la torta.
> Juan se saltó un semáforo.
> Tú te saltaste un semáforo.
> 
> When talking about the different functions and nuances of "se", it's often applicable to "me", "te", "nos" and "os" too.
> 
> As Ivy says, impersonal and reflexive passive always use "se", but then the verb and the subject (implicit or explicit) are in 3rd person, so it still agrees with the verb.
> 
> In reciprocal meanings, the verb and the pronoun have to be in plural form, of course, so you can't have "me" or "te", but "nos", "os" and "se" are alright.
> 
> There is another "se", which is a replacement for "le" when it is followed by "lo" or "la". Here, also, it would be gramatically equivalent to use other pronouns.



Thanks Jellby -- I am fully aware of all these standard usages you mention. Ivy was telling me that I'm confusing the students trying to talk about the 'se de énfasis' and then use an example using 'me'. This was my challenge -- I already sort of knew the answer I'm just trying to draw out an explanation.

From my understanding the 'toda' would be redundant in that sentence since the 'total consumption use of the reflexive pronoun already says that.

Me comí la tarta. = Comí toda la tarta.  ¿verdad?
Me comí toda la tarta = redundant

Grant


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> Hola Grant, se puede usar todas las formas (me, te, se, nos, os).
> Juan se comió toda la torta.
> Se = dativo de interés (enfático) = variante del complemento indirecto
> Se puede omitir SE: Juan comió toda la torta.
> Este construcción es gramaticalmente correcta.



Pitt,
My sources tell me that only indirect object pronouns are 'dativos de interés' and only 'reflexive pronouns' are used 'para énfasis'. Do you have a sources that says that 'dativos de interés y énfasis' are the same thing?

Grant


----------



## Pitt

NewdestinyX said:


> Pitt,
> My sources tell me that only indirect object pronouns are 'dativos de interés' and only 'reflexive pronouns' are used 'para énfasis'. Do you have a sources that says that 'dativos de interés y énfasis' are the same thing?
> 
> Grant


 
Aquí el enlace sobre el dativo de interés:

http://es.geocities.com/auladeletras/index_files/valoresdese.htm


El SE con valor d*ativo ético o de interés (D.E.*) tiene un valor puramente expresivo o enfático. Se suele utilizar en la lengua coloquial. Normalmente, puede suprimirse sin que haya variación de significado importante en la oración (pero sólo si tiene ese valor expresivo). Suele ir con los verbos _comer, beber, saber_. 
_Ejemplos: El niño se bebió toda la limonada en un instante. Ya se sabe la lección.> Ya sabe la lección._

Se puede omitir SE: El niño bebió toda la limonada en un instante. Pero el pronombre SE tiene un valor enfático.

Saludos,
Pitt


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> Aquí el enlace sobre el dativo de interés:
> 
> http://es.geocities.com/auladeletras/index_files/valoresdese.htm
> 
> 
> El SE con valor d*ativo ético o de interés (D.E.*) tiene un valor puramente expresivo o enfático. Se suele utilizar en la lengua coloquial. *(Grant's highlight: ) Normalmente, puede suprimirse sin que haya variación de significado importante en la oración (pero sólo si tiene ese valor expresivo)*. Suele ir con los verbos _comer, beber, saber_.
> _Ejemplos: El niño se bebió toda la limonada en un instante. Ya se sabe la lección.> Ya sabe la lección._
> 
> Se puede omitir SE: El niño bebió toda la limonada en un instante. Pero el pronombre SE tiene un valor enfático.
> 
> Saludos,
> Pitt



That website you cite is made up by a student/teacher trying to summarize like any other person studying or teaching. But it is not an authoritative source, Pitt. I would look further and try to find more authoritative sources. Geocities is a website where any person can post a document. It is not back by any academic institution. 

Dr Marcial Prado states that the Dativo de Interés y Dativo de Posesión are only indirect object pronouns. 

From Lazarus' articles we see that the reflexive pronouns can 'act' like datives as well. But they aren't in actuality a dative in the sense of an indirect object pronoun.

The reflexive pronouns can be used for 'expression' where when they're taken away there is no change of any kind in the meaning transmitted. The reflexive pronouns of 'emphasis' always change the meaning somewhat from gross to subtle. And when they're taken away the same communication is not made. This is the reason that several grammarians have created a category called 'Total Consumption'. Because with the pronoun in this syntax- when you take it away you need to add another word to preserve meaning.

Comí la tarta = I ate the cake.
Me comí la tarta = I ate 'up' the cake. = I ate the whole cake.
Comí toda la tarta = I ate the whole cake.
Me comí toda la tarta.. ('me' or 'toda' is redundant)

And the meaning changes when the 'me' is removed there. That's why this category of 'reflexive pronoun usage' can not be considered in the same category (whatever we call it) with pronouns that make 'no difference' when removed. In this case -- the removal makes a difference.

So the term 'interés' isn't associated in any of the grammars I have with reflexive pronouns but rather only with the indirect object pronouns.

Where --> "Énfasis" and "Expresivo" are associated with the reflexive pronouns.

My sources are Dr. Marcial Prado's "Ultimate Spanish Review and Practice" and Drs Butt & Benjamin's "A New Reference Grammar of Modern Spanish" 3rd edition. (All native speakers)

Un saludo,
Grant


----------



## NewdestinyX

Here is another great source for this topic -- though it's 'difficult reading' I will post some parts:

http://culturitalia.uibk.ac.at/hispanoteca/Grammatik-Stichworte/Gram%C3%A1tica%20espa%C3%B1ola/Dativos%20superfluos.htm


*Los          complementos indirectos*​ 
   «Selección semántica del complemento indirecto:
a)Dativo de  recepción o destino, complemento que recibe algo o es meta o destino de algo: _ Llevé varios regalos a Guillermo._​ b)*Dativo de  interés* o _commodi-incommodi_, complemento que recibe un beneficio o  perjuicio: _Le corté el césped a Maggie._​ c)Dativo de  separación: aquel complemento que experimenta la separación de algo: _Le  robaron la bicicleta a Michel._​ d)Dativo de  eficiencia: aquel complemento que indica suficiencia, insuficiencia, falta o  exceso: _A Kiko le falta un millón para construir la piscina._​ e)Dativo de  posesión o simpatético: aquel complemento que se considera inseparable o íntimo: _Le besé la mano. _​ f)*Dativo ético*:  complemento que se interesa vivamente en la realización de la acción expresada  por el verbo: _*Se* lo leyó de cabo a rabo._​ g)Dativo de  relación: aquel complemento para el que es válida la experiencia que enuncia el  verbo: _A Choche le pareció buenísima la idea de Ximena._​
That SE in letter 'F' is a converted 'le' -- right??? Showing that the Dativo Ético still uses 'indirect object pronouns' -- or is that 'se' an actual reflexive pronoun?

Grant


----------



## Ivy29

NewdestinyX said:


> Pitt,
> My sources tell me that only indirect object pronouns are 'dativos de interés' and only 'reflexive pronouns' are used 'para énfasis'. Do you have a sources that says that 'dativos de interés y énfasis' are the same thing?
> 
> Grant


 




> Hispanoteca: Este “dativo ético” pertenece a los llamados _dativos superfluos_, como en los siguientes ejemplos





> _¿No te _*me*_ irás a ir ahora ya?_
> _Tú no te _*me*_ escapas._
> _Cuídate_*me*_ bien._
> _No _*me*_ seas malo._
> _No se _*me*_ enfade._
> _A ver si esta vez mi hijo _*me*_ aprueba el examen._
> *Me*_ está saliendo un poco vago este hijo._
> _Se _*nos*_ está volviendo muy rebelde la hija._
> _No _*me*_ le des de comer tanto al niño, que ya está muy gordo y fofo._
> _No hagas tanto ruido que _*me*_ vas a despertar al niño._
> _Ten cuidado, no te _*me*_ vayas a caer._
> _No te _*me*_ pongas así ahora._
> _Quieto, no te _*me*_ muevas._
> _No _*me*_ mimes tanto al niño._
> _La niña no _*me*_ come nada._
> _Todos los inviernos _*me*_ coge unas gripes de campeonato._
> En Hispanoamérica tenemos muchos ejemplos de estos _dativos superfluos_. Ver para más detalles aquí en la HISPANOTECA > Gramática española.


 

_Ivy29_


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ivy29 said:


> _¿No te _*me*_ irás a ir ahora ya?_
> _Tú no te _*me*_ escapas._
> _Cuídate_*me*_ bien._
> _No _*me*_ seas malo._
> _No se _*me*_ enfade._
> _A ver si esta vez mi hijo _*me*_ aprueba el examen._
> *Me*_ está saliendo un poco vago este hijo._
> _Se _*nos*_ está volviendo muy rebelde la hija._
> _No _*me*_ le des de comer tanto al niño, que ya está muy gordo y fofo._
> _No hagas tanto ruido que _*me*_ vas a despertar al niño._
> _Ten cuidado, no te _*me*_ vayas a caer._
> _No te _*me*_ pongas así ahora._
> _Quieto, no te _*me*_ muevas._
> _No _*me*_ mimes tanto al niño._
> _La niña no _*me*_ come nada._
> _Todos los inviernos _*me*_ coge unas gripes de campeonato._
> En Hispanoamérica tenemos muchos ejemplos de estos _dativos superfluos_. Ver para más detalles aquí en la HISPANOTECA > Gramática española. _Ivy29_



Así que puedo entonces deducir de esos ejemplos que estos _dativos éticos/superfluos_ solo van en 1ra persona?

¿Y opinas, Ivy, que el 'se' (actuando como un pronombre átono que concuerda con el sujeto) alguna vez es dativo de interés o dativo superfluo? ¿Un ejemplo o dos?

Grant


----------



## Ivy29

NewdestinyX said:


> Here is another great source for this topic -- though it's 'difficult reading' I will post some parts:
> 
> http://culturitalia.uibk.ac.at/hispanoteca/Grammatik-Stichworte/Gram%C3%A1tica%20espa%C3%B1ola/Dativos%20superfluos.htm
> 
> 
> *Los complementos indirectos*​
> «Selección semántica del complemento indirecto:
> 
> a)Dativo de recepción o destino, complemento que recibe algo o es meta o destino de algo: _Llevé varios regalos a Guillermo._​
> 
> b)*Dativo de interés* o _commodi-incommodi_, complemento que recibe un beneficio o perjuicio: _Le corté el césped a Maggie._
> 
> 
> c)Dativo de separación: aquel complemento que experimenta la separación de algo: _Le robaron la bicicleta a Michel._
> 
> 
> d)Dativo de eficiencia: aquel complemento que indica suficiencia, insuficiencia, falta o exceso: _A Kiko le falta un millón para construir la piscina._
> 
> 
> e)Dativo de posesión o simpatético: aquel complemento que se considera inseparable o íntimo: _Le besé la mano. _
> 
> 
> f)*Dativo ético*: complemento que se interesa vivamente en la realización de la acción expresada por el verbo: _*Se* lo leyó de cabo a rabo._
> 
> 
> g)Dativo de relación: aquel complemento para el que es válida la experiencia que enuncia el verbo: _A Choche le pareció buenísima la idea de Ximena._
> 
> 
> That SE in letter 'F' is a converted 'le' -- right??? Showing that the Dativo Ético still uses 'indirect object pronouns' -- or is that 'se' an actual reflexive pronoun?
> 
> Grant





> *Dativo ético o de interés*​
> 
> Se trata de una forma enfática que indica casi siempre participación afectiva.
> 1. Puede referirse al sujeto de la oración, como en estos ejemplos:
> 
> • Se ha leído todos los informes.
> • Se creyeron todo lo que les dijimos.
> • Se ha recorrido todo el barrio buscando piso.
> 
> 2. Otras veces se refiere simplemente al que está enunciando la oración: "Estúdiame bien esa lección si quieres salir".
> 
> • Nota importante: por tanto, PUEDE VARIAR con la persona verbal (me he leído todos los informes, os creísteis todo lo que os dijimos, nos hemos recorrido todo el barrio).
> Estudios Filológicos, Nº 38, 2003, pp. 121-137




Ivy29


----------



## Ivy29

NewdestinyX said:


> Así que puedo entonces deducir de esos ejemplos que estos _dativos éticos/superfluos_ solo van en 1ra persona?
> 
> Grant


 

Leer más arriba.

Ivy29


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ivy29 said:


> *Dativo ético o de interés*​
> 
> Se trata de una forma enfática que indica casi siempre participación afectiva.
> 1. Puede referirse al sujeto de la oración, como en estos ejemplos:
> 
> • Se ha leído todos los informes.
> • Se creyeron todo lo que les dijimos.
> • Se ha recorrido todo el barrio buscando piso.
> 
> 2. Otras veces se refiere simplemente al que está enunciando la oración: "Estúdiame bien esa lección si quieres salir".
> 
> • Nota importante: por tanto, PUEDE VARIAR con la persona verbal (me he leído todos los informes, os creísteis todo lo que os dijimos, nos hemos recorrido todo el barrio).
> Estudios Filológicos, Nº 38, 2003, pp. 121-137
> Ivy29



But in the example in #2 -- the pronoun and the subject don't match.. So in that example the dative is an 'indirect object pronoun'. Estudia(2nd pers command)me(1st person). How do you know, in 3rd person whether to it's possible to use a dativo superfluo as 'le' or 'se' in these constructions?

Grant


----------



## Ivy29

Grant said:
			
		

> But in the example in #2 -- the pronoun and the subject don't match.. So in that example the dative is an 'indirect object pronoun'. Estudia(2nd pers command)me(1st person). How do you know, in 3rd person whether to it's possible to use a dativo superfluo as 'le' or 'se' in these constructions?


 


The 'me' pronoun is just meaning that you participate or are interested in the content of the sentence, it has not role of IO because it just mark the speaker= I (yo). That 'me' is dative of interest it is not object of the verb estudiar.
Without 'me' keeps its correct structure: *Estudia bien la lección si quieres salir.*
Ivy29


----------



## Ivy29

NewdestinyX said:


> From my understanding the 'toda' would be redundant in that sentence since the 'total consumption use of the reflexive pronoun already says that.
> 
> Me comí la tarta. = Comí toda la tarta. ¿verdad?
> Me comí toda la tarta = redundant.
> Grant


It is emphatic. 
And also : anoche llegué muy cansado y me comí un poco de queso. ( it is NOT total consumption)
Se bebió casi la mitad de la botella ( it is not total comsumption or hint of completion.

Ivy29


----------



## Ivy29

NewdestinyX said:


> Here is another great source for this topic -- though it's 'difficult reading' I will post some parts:
> 
> http://culturitalia.uibk.ac.at/hisp...rte/Gramática española/Dativos superfluos.htm
> 
> 
> *Los complementos indirectos*​
> 
> 
> f)*Dativo ético*: complemento que se interesa vivamente en la realización de la acción expresada por el verbo: _*Se* lo leyó de cabo a rabo._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That SE in letter 'F' is a converted 'le' -- right??? Showing that the Dativo Ético still uses 'indirect object pronouns' -- or is that 'se' an actual reflexive pronoun?
> Grant


 
*'Él se  leyó el libro de cabo a rabo= él leyó el libro de cabo a rabo= él lo leyó de cabo a rabo.*

*Yo le di el libro a él = yo se lo di (you cannot drop 'se') yo lo di.*

*Ivy29*


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ivy29 said:


> _*Se* lo leyó de cabo a rabo._*'
> 
> Él se  leyó el libro de cabo a rabo= él leyó el libro de cabo a rabo= él lo leyó de cabo a rabo.*
> 
> *Yo le di el libro a él = yo se lo di (you cannot drop 'se') yo lo di.*
> 
> *Ivy29*



So you can say: Te lo leiste de cabo a rabo. -y- Nos lo leimos de cabo y rabo.  ????

And 'se' can be an indirect object since it's listed with 'complementos indirectos' in my article?


----------



## Ivy29

NewdestinyX said:


> So you can say: Te lo leiste de cabo a rabo. -y- Nos lo leimos de cabo y rabo. ????
> 
> And 'se' can be an indirect object since it's listed with 'complementos indirectos' in my article?


 
Grant, you should buy , Leonardo Gómez Torrego, 'Valores gramaticales de 'SE', This author does not consider the 'DATIVO' ético o de interés as a variant of INDIRECT OBJECT Page 16, It is an autonomous DATIVE.
These types of dative require a direct object that is to say to be transitive. Therefore ( me, te, se, nos, os) are always expletive, that is to say not needed.
Remember to read my prior post, if it were a necessary 'DATIVE' or with INDIRECT FUNCTION you couldn't drop the IO, it would change the sense of the sentence meanwhile the dative you can drop it with no change semantically or syntactically.

Ivy29


----------



## Pitt

Que yo sepa el *dativo de interés* (también llamado dativo ético) no admite la duplicación, pero referente al *complemento indirecto* la duplicación es posible.

*Dativo de interés:* 
Juan se leyó el libro > 
Juan se leyó el libro a sí mismo = incorrecto.

*Complemento indirecto: *
Juan le dio el libro > 
Juan le dio el libro a María = correcto.


----------



## Pitt

Pitt said:


> Que yo sepa el *dativo de interés* (también llamado dativo ético) no admite la duplicación, pero referente al *complemento indirecto* la duplicación es posible.
> 
> *Dativo de interés:*
> Juan se leyó el libro >
> Juan se leyó el libro a sí mismo = incorrecto.
> 
> *Complemento indirecto: *
> Juan le dio el libro >
> Juan le dio el libro a María = correcto.


 
Me gustaría saber si el análisis de mis ejemplos es correcto.

Saludos,
Pitt


----------



## heidita

NewdestinyX said:


> So you can say: Te lo leiste de cabo a rabo. -y- Nos lo leimos de cabo y rabo. ????


 
Yes, Grant, both sentences are correct.


----------



## mhp

NewdestinyX said:


> Me comí toda la tarta.. ('me' or 'toda' is redundant)



That reminds of a children's rhyme

He drank up all the water, 
He ate up all the soap,
  He tried to eat the bathtub, 
but it wouldn't go down his throat


----------



## heidita

> Originally Posted by *NewdestinyX*
> Me comí toda la tarta.. ('me' or 'toda' is redundant)


 
Grant, I hadn't seen this post before. Neither is redundant. 

Me comí la tarta (can mean, I ate a piece of cake or the complete cake)

Me comí toda la tarta (can mean all the cake or the cake that was left).

Ayer comí tarta para desayunar.. ( I ate cake yesterday for breakfast.)


----------



## Ivy29

Pitt said:


> Me gustaría saber si el análisis de mis ejemplos es correcto.
> 
> Saludos,
> Pitt


 
Your perception of IO and Dative of interest is correct, Pitt.

Ivy29


----------



## NewdestinyX

heidita said:


> Grant, I hadn't seen this post before. Neither is redundant.
> 
> Me comí la tarta (can mean, I ate a piece of cake or the complete cake)
> 
> Me comí toda la tarta (can mean all the cake or the cake that was left).



That unlocks the secret to this case Heidita.. Thanks. The reflexive pronoun with verbs of consuming, can be acting as an expressive dative (removable no meaning change) or as part of a pronominal usage adding nuance/intensity signifying total consumption (the removal of which changes the semantic entirely). I guess the question is -- how do natives tell which was the intended meaning.

So I've been trying to think of this as two different types of Interest Datives one that when removed changes meaning and one that doesn't. The rest of the foreros/teachers here have expressed that Interest/Expressive/Ético, etc.. Datives are ALL superflous -- therefore they shouldn't change meaning when removed. That being the case -- the total consumption understanding of the reflexive pronoun has to be a pronominal one.

Saber = to know
Saberse = to know by heart

Comer = to eat
Comerse = to eat up

I don't know why I didn't see it before. It's so easy to categorize now.

In our little cake sentence -- the reflexive pronoun could have a 'pronominal' use or an 'interest dative use'.

I should then modify my statement to say that if the verb is 'comerse' then the 'toda' is redundant. I think you could agree with that.

Got it.
Grant


----------



## heidita

NewdestinyX said:


> I should then modify my statement to say that if the verb is 'comerse' then the 'toda' is redundant. I think you could agree with that.
> 
> Got it.
> Grant


 
Not really Grant. I don't know if there is any explanation to this.

Me bebo un vaso de leche todos los días.

Bebo un vaso de leche todos los días.

These two sentences are essentially the same. It doesn't mean, that one glass is emptier or anything like that.

Me como la tarta. (may be one piece, may be the whole lot)

Como tarta. (simply means that you eat cake, you don't dislike eating it.)


----------



## mhp

comerse, beberse: Perhaps it has to do with the degree of enthusiasm that you consume. At least, that's the way I see it with "drink up" and "eat up" in English.


----------



## heidita

Actually if you had to translate

He drank up his whiskey and left.

You would have to say:

Apuró su whiskey y se fue.

You could say: *Se tomó el whiskey* or *Tomó el whiskey y se fue (unusual withoutht the "se")*. But that would leave us with the doubt if the person drank it all .


----------



## Ynez

Ahora mismo, la única diferencia que se me ocurre entre "comer" y "comerse" es la de formal/informal.

Voy a comerme un bocadillo --> normal, pero informal

No decimos en un restaurante:

Voy a comerme una ensalada mixta

Decimos:

Voy a comer/tomar/pedir

Y aparte de restaurantes, solo veo la distinción de informal (comerse), formal (comer).


P.D: Luego quizás podría haber expresiones hechas que son solo con "comerse": "Te vas a comer tus palabras", pero esto también es muy informal.


----------



## NewdestinyX

heidita said:


> Not really Grant. I don't know if there is any explanation to this.
> 
> Me bebo un vaso de leche todos los días.
> 
> Bebo un vaso de leche todos los días.
> 
> These two sentences are essentially the same. It doesn't mean, that one glass is emptier or anything like that.
> 
> Me como la tarta. (may be one piece, may be the whole lot)
> 
> Como tarta. (simply means that you eat cake, you don't dislike eating it.)



Hmm. That doesn't match my grammar books and other native input I've received. "Total consumption" is an aspect of the use of the reflexive pronouns with verbs of consuming. So they do, or maybe I should say "can"  mean something different in various contexts. The problem is that with these verbs of consuming the 'interest dative' and 'pronominal' constructions can get mixed up. So there's ambiguity without more context.

In this dialogue it would be clear.

A: ¿Qué pasa con este tipo? Él come "demasiado" -- punto. 
B: ¿Realmente te parece así? Nunce lo he notado.
A: Anoche compramos una pizza y yo la traje a casa--  pero se me olvidaron las bebidas de modo que fui a la tienda otra vez. Y cuando regresé él se la había comido. Madre mía.

That use of 'comerse' can only really mean one thing. He 'ate it all'. Removing the 'se' would change the meaning. Do you disagree?

With non consuming verbs -- the 'expressive/superflous use is much more identifiable and only one understanding of its use would be at hand.:

Me compré un nuevo coche. = Compré un nuevo coche. 

Grant


----------



## Ynez

In that example of the pizza "se comió" is the normal thing to say, and you should go on with that idea of "total consumption" because I find it a very good and true one.

I just thought of examples of "comer/comerse" and in my examples I saw no distinction of finishing or not. Do you understand?


----------



## mhp

Ynez said:


> Ahora mismo, la única diferencia que se me ocurre entre "comer" y "comerse" es la de formal/informal.
> 
> Voy a comerme un bocadillo --> normal, pero informal
> 
> No decimos en un restaurante:
> 
> Voy a comerme una ensalada mixta
> 
> Decimos:
> 
> Voy a comer/tomar/pedir
> 
> Y aparte de restaurantes, solo veo la distinción de informal (comerse), formal (comer).
> 
> 
> P.D: Luego quizás podría haber expresiones hechas que son solo con "comerse": "Te vas a comer tus palabras", pero esto también es muy informal.


 Pues a mí me parece lo que dices es el uso enfático; nada más y nada menos.

  enfático, ca..
  1. adj. Dicho con énfasis.
  2. adj. Que denota o implica énfasis.
  [...](DRAE)

  énfasis..
  1. m. Fuerza de expresión o de entonación con que se quiere realzar la importancia de lo que se dice o se lee. Era u. t. c. amb.
  2. m. Afectación en la expresión, en el tono de la voz o en el gesto.
  [...](DRAE)


----------



## Ynez

Pues sí, eso parece.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ynez said:


> In that example of the pizza "se comió" is the normal thing to say, and you should go on with that idea of "total consumption" because I find it a very good and true one.
> 
> I just thought of examples of "comer/comerse" and in my examples I saw no distinction of finishing or not. Do you understand?



No I don't understand. Your first statement there says you agree that 'comerse' means 'total consumption' but then your next sentence you say that there's no distinction between them. So I'm still confused.

Grant


----------



## NewdestinyX

I want to explore a few more of these -- and see if they're pronominal uses with different meanings or just the Interest/Emphasis datives we've discussed here. But I think if introduce too many more examples it will be too off topic. Can you all please offer your thoughts on my comparison of a few other 'comsumption verbs'.

I will name the thread.

Saber vs. Saberse & Leer vs. Leerse


----------



## Ynez

Me voy a comer un bocadillo/Voy a comer un bocadillo

Me voy a comer un yogurt/Voy a comer un yogurt

Este tipo de ejemplos normales (que son los que yo había pensado) significan lo mismo. Y solo veo la diferencia, en este caso concreto del verbo "comer" de formal/informal.

En tu ejemplo de la pizza, la única opción es "se había comido la pizza", aunque la verdad es que tampoco tenemos que pensar que se la comiera entera...
En otros casos:

Pero:

Saberse --> tiene la idea de saberse de memoria, saber muy bien, sí
Leerse --> tiene la idea de leerlo entero, si dices una línea una línea...pero entera. Decimos "voy a leer un rato", "me voy a leer esa novela otra vez".


Ahora mismo me atrevería a decir que "comerse" lo utilizamos para enfatizar informalmente (mezclando la idea de mhp), además de ciertas expresiones en las que siempre se dice "comerse": "Miguel se ha comido varias letras mientras escribía"


----------



## Pitt

En mi opinión el *dativo de interés* puede tener un sentido de consumo total o un sentido enfático:

Se jugó todo el dinero = consumo total
¡No te me caigas! = enfático

¿Qué pensáis?

Pitt


----------



## Ynez

Pitt said:


> En mi opinión el *dativo de interés* puede tener un sentido de consumo total o un sentido enfático:
> 
> Se jugó todo el dinero = consumo total
> ¡No te me caigas! = enfático
> 
> ¿Qué pensáis?
> 
> Pitt


 

Mi opinión sobre esas frases en concreto Pitt:

En la primera, el consumo total nos lo da "todo el dinero", no el "se".

Jugó mucho dinero 
Se jugó mucho dinero 

Yo diría que es enfático aquí, y luego estará la costumbre, ¿no creéis? Esa frase en concreto yo creo que es más normal con "se".

La segunda frase que propones: yo que tú no le dedicaría mucho tiempo a esto. Date cuenta de que ahí no es la misma persona (no te ME caigas). Nunca es necesario hablar así, y la mayor parte de las oraciones de este tipo se consideran incorrectas, tal y como alguien comentó sobre un ejemplo anterior. Son expresiones que se utilizan poco, y que si alguien las dice en España es normal que le repliquen "¡Eso no se dice!"

Esta en particular de "no te me caigas" quizás tenga un matiz cariñoso, pero en general este dativo es totalmente innecesario.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ynez said:


> Ahora mismo me atrevería a decir que "comerse" lo utilizamos para enfatizar informalmente (mezclando la idea de mhp), además de ciertas expresiones en las que siempre se dice "comerse": "Miguel se ha comido varias letras mientras escribía"



Gracias Ynez. Things are getting clearer.. It seems that 'comer' versus 'comerse' at least in your region is more about formal or informal. In the grammar books we learn that it's the difference between 'eating' and 'eating the whole contents'. You are saying, no. Is it the same for you with 'beber' y beberse'? Informal versus Formal?

Grant


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> En mi opinión el *dativo de interés* puede tener un sentido de consumo total o un sentido enfático:
> 
> Se jugó todo el dinero = consumo total
> ¡No te me caigas! = enfático
> 
> ¿Qué pensáis?
> 
> Pitt



No Pitt -- 'consumo total' no hace falta la palabra 'todo'. 'Todo' sería redundante si 'se' se referiese a consumo total.

Grant


----------



## Naom-i

no sé ustedes, pero yo creo que "me" es un pasivo reflexivo.


----------



## Outsider

Here's a previous discussion about the dative of interest, with many examples, translations, explanations, and links.


----------



## Ivy29

NewdestinyX said:


> Hmm. That doesn't match my grammar books and other native input I've received. "Total consumption" is an aspect of the use of the reflexive pronouns with verbs of consuming. So they do, or maybe I should say "can" mean something different in various contexts. The problem is that with these verbs of consuming the 'interest dative' and 'pronominal' constructions can get mixed up. So there's ambiguity without more context.
> 
> In this dialogue it would be clear.
> 
> A: ¿Qué pasa con este tipo? Él come "demasiado" -- punto.
> B: ¿Realmente te parece así? Nunce lo he notado.
> A: Anoche compramos una pizza y yo la traje a casa-- pero se me olvidaron las bebidas de modo que fui a la tienda otra vez. Y cuando regresé él se la había comido. Madre mía.
> 
> *This example above could be classified as belonging to the imaginary world, and never a guest would eat all if the host went out for pops*
> 
> That use of 'comerse' can only really mean one thing. He 'ate it all'. Removing the 'se' would change the meaning. Do you disagree?
> 
> With non consuming verbs -- the 'expressive/superflous use is much more identifiable and only one understanding of its use would be at hand.:
> 
> Me compré un nuevo coche. = Compré un nuevo coche.
> 
> Grant


 
Leonardo Gómez Torrego brings as an example of expletive DATIVE ( not necessary), 1.3
*Juan se comió todo el pastel*. *Juan comió todo el pastel*. (todo is not redundant)
*Juan le comió el pastel*  ( here the idea is that not only  has he eaten the cake but also he took it away, (a piece, half, or the *whole cake= rude enough*). ( *whatever amount*)
*Juan se comió el pastel* = does not imply completion could be just the slice served by the hostess, or maybe he left a little as a matter of good manners. Or  you are confused about the *whole cake* or a piece of cake that certainly was eaten all.

Ivy29


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ivy29 said:


> Leonardo Gómez Torrego brings as an example of expletive DATIVE ( not necessary), 1.3
> *Juan se comió todo el pastel*. *Juan comió todo el pastel*. (todo is not redundant)
> *Juan le comió el pastel*  ( here the idea is that not only  has he eaten the cake but also he took it away, (a piece, half, or the *whole cake= rude enough*). ( *whatever amount*)
> *Juan se comió el pastel* = does not imply completion could be just the slice served by the hostess, or maybe he left a little as a matter of good manners. Or  you are confused about the *whole cake* or a piece of cake that certainly was eaten all.
> 
> Ivy29



I understand Torrego's input but other grammarians disagree that the pronoun is superfluous with verbs of consumption. Read this:



> A curious optional function of the pronominal form of these transitive verbs is to emphasize the totality of an act of consuming, perceiving or knowing. Thus one says como pizza (no quantity specified), but, optionally -though usually- me comí una pizza- I ate a (whole) pizza'. The verb must have a direct object which must refer to a specific item or quantity.
> 
> _Drs Benjamin & Butt, "A New Reference Grammar of Modern Spanish"_


----------



## Ivy29

NewdestinyX said:


> I understand Torrego's input but other grammarians disagree that the pronoun is superfluous with verbs of consumption. Read this:


 
I think I found the solution to your doubts, and the misinfo of Benjamin&Butts .
*Nebrija-Bello, page 1907, numeral 37.7.1.2. 'quoting: according to Judith Strozer clearly differentiate 3 types of 'dative of interest'*

*a) Pepe se comió la manzana. *
Characteristics : 1) *Unlike the reflexives structure* we cannot expand the sentence : *a si mismo-2. They are neither Direct complement nor indirect complement.-3. they agree with the subject*
b) *Pepe me comió la manzana (a mi).*
*Characteristics : 1) they don't agree in number or person with the subject*
*2) Expansion of the sentence is possible : Pepe me comió la manzana a mi.*
*3) It might appear in the same sentence with other datives : Pepe se me comió la manzana*
c) *Pepe me le comió la manzana ( al niño).*
*1) They don't agree in number o person with the verbal subject.* 
2) They do not accept the co-referential 'a mi'
Pepe me le comió la manzana al niño /* a mi.
3-) They demand the co-presence of an indirect clitic.
* Pepe me comió la manzana al niño
Pepe (me) le comió la manzana al niño.

Read this carefully : The direct complement of these transitive structures with datives should be determined and denote a specific entity:
Juan se tomó *una* copa de vino.
*Juan se tomó vino 
Pepe se comió diez manzanas
* Pepe se comió manzanas.

Los dativos reflejos son marcadores de la función comunicativa 'foco', 'realce', 'énfasis'. 
 NOTE : According to Nishida the ''se' might be interpreted as the completion of the action : Juan se leyó el libro anoche, but also could be stated : anoche llegué muy cansado, pero me leí un poco el libro. But I do think for clarity 'todo' should be written.
Ivy29


----------



## heidita

Ivy29 said:


> *2) Expansion of the sentence is possible : Pepe me comió la manzana a mi.*
> *3) It might appear in the same sentence with other datives : Pepe se me comió la manzana*
> c) *Pepe me le comió la manzana ( al niño).*




Ivy, desde luego eres único. 

Por cierto, mi joya ha dicho (le he leído tu frase) que mientras digas manzana vamos bien (que no lo cambies por pera, vamos...)

En fin,sí que se puede decir:

Me comió la manzana (Grant lo mencionó en otro post) pero no admite "expansión"
 



> Pepe me le comió la manzana al niño /* a mi.
> 3-) They demand the co-presence of an indirect clitic.
> * Pepe me comió la manzana al niño
> Pepe (me) le comió la manzana al niño.


----------



## mhp

Perhaps this can also be useful:* 4.* *Orden de las secuencias de clíticos. *Un mismo verbo puede llevar dos y hasta tres pronombres clíticos, que se anteponen o posponen al verbo siempre en bloque, no pudiendo anteponerse unos y posponerse otros. El orden no es libre y se somete, básicamente, a la regla que establece que los pronombres de segunda persona preceden a los de primera y estos a los de tercera, salvo a la forma _se,_ que precede a todas las demás (_se_ + 2.ª pers. + 1.ª pers. + 3.ª pers.): _«Ay, Dios, que te me lo llevaste cuando más falta me hacía»_ (Ayerra _Lucha_ [Esp. 1984]); _«Cualquiera se te la llevará delante de las narices»_ (Aub _Calle_ [Esp. 1961]); no son correctas, por tanto, secuencias como _me se_ o _te se,_ propias del habla popular: _«No me se haga el pendejo, Balbicito, no me cojudee»_ (Bayly _Días_ [Perú 1996]). [_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005_]​


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ivy29 said:


> I think I found the solution to your doubts, and the misinfo of Benjamin&Butts .



I see no conflict in the those citation with what Butts and Benjamin say. And the first paragraph of the NB contradicts itself at least two times. Very confusing. Unless you translated a concept or two not quite correctly. Thanks for taking the time to post it, Ivy.

Grant


----------



## Ivy29

heidita said:


> [/b][/color]
> 
> Ivy, desde luego eres único.
> 
> Por cierto, mi joya ha dicho (le he leído tu frase) que mientras digas manzana vamos bien (que no lo cambies por pera, vamos...)
> 
> En fin,sí que se puede decir:
> 
> Me comió la manzana (Grant lo mencionó en otro post) pero no admite "expansión"




Heidita lo siento estos ejemplos son sacados de Nebrija-Bello y son correctos. Estoy de acuerdo la manzana es menos problemática.

Ivy29


----------



## Ivy29

heidita said:


> [/b][/color]
> 
> Ivy, desde luego eres único.
> 
> Por cierto, mi joya ha dicho (le he leído tu frase) que mientras digas manzana vamos bien (que no lo cambies por pera, vamos...)
> 
> En fin,sí que se puede decir:
> 
> Me comió la manzana (Grant lo mencionó en otro post) pero no admite "expansión"




The page in NEBRIJA.BELLO 1907, numeral 30.7.1.2, tomo 2. All the examples are from this source ,Heidita.

Ivy29


----------



## Ivy29

NewdestinyX said:


> I see no conflict in the those citation with what Butts and Benjamin say. And the first paragraph of the NB contradicts itself at least two times. Very confusing. Unless you translated a concept or two not quite correctly. Thanks for taking the time to post it, Ivy.
> 
> The citation od Butts&Benjamin are not quite correct since we can use 'se' with no meaning of completion. Could hint it but is not 100% true.
> 
> Any doubts about the 3 types of datives of interest???
> Where may I ask it contradicts??
> 
> Ivy29


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Viene de este hilo:



Pitt said:


> En este contexto tengo otro ejemplo:
> 
> Juan se ha llenado los bolsillos de caramelos.
> 
> En mi opinión en este caso no se trata del verbo intransitivo _llenarse_ sino del verbo transitivo _llenar_.
> SE es un dativo de interés (se puede omitir SE) y "los bolsillos de caramelos" es el complemento directo. ¿Es verdad?
> 
> Pitt


Saludos Pitt:

En el se emotivo (dativo de interés o enfático) el pronombre emotivo _necesita un verbo de consumo_ (además de requerir un complemento directo) y se refiere a la consumición de la totalidad    del objeto [directo, que puede ser, en sí mismo, una parte como en: _Se comió su porción del pastel_ (Se comió la totalidad de su porción)]. 
La acción que se expresa con el pronombre emotivo no puede ser reflexiva ni recíproca (comerte a ti mismo, puede ser emotivo, pero gramaticalmente es reflexivo. Si dos personas se beben la una a la otra metafóricamente, entonces el pronombre es recíproco).

Pero en la frase de tu ejemplo, llenar no es un verbo de consumo. Asimismo, la acción que se expresa en ella es reflexiva (el sujeto, _Juan,_ realiza la acción _[llenar sus propios bolsillos] _siendo el beneficiario de esta acción [= CI]).

Éste es mi análisis:

Sintagma nominal (sujeto):

Núcleo: Juan (sustantivo)
Sintagma verbal (predicado):

Núcleo: ha llenado (verbo: 3.ª persona del pretérito perfecto compuesto).
Complemento indirecto: se (pronombre de 3.ª persona con valor reflexivo).
Complemento directo: los bolsillos.
los (determinante artículo determinado).
Núcleo: bolsillos (sustantivo).

Complemento del nombre: de caramelos.
de (preposición).
Núcleo: caramelos (sustantivo).

Un saludo.

Pedro.


----------



## Ivy29

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Viene de este hilo:
> 
> 
> Saludos Pitt:
> 
> En el se emotivo (dativo de interés o enfático) el pronombre emotivo _necesita un verbo de consumo_ (además de requerir un complemento directo) y se refiere a la consumición de la totalidad del objeto [directo, que puede ser, en sí mismo, una parte como en: _Se comió su porción del pastel_ (Se comió la totalidad de su porción)].
> La acción que se expresa con el pronombre emotivo no puede ser reflexiva ni recíproca (comerte a ti mismo, puede ser emotivo, pero gramaticalmente es reflexivo. Si dos personas se beben la una a la otra metafóricamente, entonces el pronombre es recíproco).
> 
> Pero en la frase de tu ejemplo, llenar no es un verbo de consumo. Asimismo, la acción que se expresa en ella es reflexiva (el sujeto, _Juan,_ realiza la acción _[llenar sus propios bolsillos] _siendo el beneficiario de esta acción [= CI]).
> 
> Éste es mi análisis:
> 
> Sintagma nominal (sujeto):
> 
> Núcleo: Juan (sustantivo)
> Sintagma verbal (predicado):
> 
> Núcleo: ha llenado (verbo: 3.ª persona del pretérito perfecto compuesto).
> Complemento indirecto: se (pronombre de 3.ª persona con valor reflexivo).
> Complemento directo: los bolsillos.
> los (determinante artículo determinado).
> Núcleo: bolsillos (sustantivo).
> 
> Complemento del nombre: de caramelos.
> de (preposición).
> Núcleo: caramelos (sustantivo).
> 
> Un saludo.
> 
> Pedro.


 

llenarse es un verbo pronominal. 


			
				María Moliner said:
			
		

> *llenar *(de «lleno»)
> *1 *tr. *Ocupar una cosa cierto ÷espacio: ‘El agua llena la tubería’. ¤ («con, de») tr. y prnl. Ocupar[se] un ÷espacio con cierta cosa: ‘Llenar un colchón con lana. *Se llenó el bolsillo de caramelos. El cielo se llenó de nubes. El cántaro se ha llenado’*. ¤ («con, de») tr. *Hartar de comida a ÷alguien. ¤ prnl. Hartarse de comida alguien: ‘Llenarse de patatas fritas’. ¤ tr. *Escribir en un ÷impreso, en los huecos destinados a ello, los datos que corresponden: ‘Llenar un boleto para las quinielas’. Ô Rellenar. Þ *Lleno.


 
Ivy29


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Ivy29 said:


> llenarse es un verbo pronominal.


Sí. Obviamente lo es.


----------



## Pitt

Otra vez el ejemplo:
Juan se ha llenado los bolsillos de caramelos.

He modificado un poco mi análisis anterior. En este caso se trata del verbo transitivo _llenar _(no _llenarse_): llenar algo = llenar los bolsillos. En mi opinión SE funciona como _dativo posesivo_ y, por tanto, se puede omitir:

Juan se [dativo posesivo] ha llenado los bolsillos [CD] de caramelos >
Juan ha llenado los bolsillos [CD] de caramelos. 

¿Qué opináis?

Pitt


----------



## Ynez

Pitt said:


> Otra vez el ejemplo:
> Juan se ha llenado los bolsillos de caramelos.
> 
> He modificado un poco mi análisis anterior. En este caso se trata del verbo transitivo _llenar _(no _llenarse_): llenar algo = llenar los bolsillos. En mi opinión SE funciona como _dativo posesivo_ y, por tanto, se puede omitir:
> 
> Juan se [dativo posesivo] ha llenado los bolsillos [CD] de caramelos >
> Juan ha llenado los bolsillos [CD] de caramelos.
> 
> ¿Qué opináis?
> 
> Pitt



Decimos:

Juan ha llenado sus bolsillos de caramelos

aunque la primera diría que es la más normal = Juan se ha llenado los bolsillos de caramelos


----------



## Ivy29

Pitt said:


> Otra vez el ejemplo:
> Juan se ha llenado los bolsillos de caramelos.
> 
> He modificado un poco mi análisis anterior. En este caso se trata del verbo transitivo _llenar _(no _llenarse_): llenar algo = llenar los bolsillos. En mi opinión SE funciona como _dativo posesivo_ y, por tanto, se puede omitir:
> 
> Juan se [dativo posesivo] ha llenado los bolsillos [CD] de caramelos >
> Juan ha llenado los bolsillos [CD] de caramelos.
> 
> ¿Qué opináis?
> 
> Pitt


 
Estoy de acuerdo, así como lo anotó Pedro Pablo, si se asume que el 'se' de 'llenar' indica posesión y perteneciendo a un dativo expletivo.

Ivy29


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Pitt said:


> Otra vez el ejemplo:
> Juan se ha llenado los bolsillos de caramelos.
> 
> He modificado un poco mi análisis anterior. En este caso se trata del verbo transitivo _llenar _(no _llenarse_): llenar algo = llenar los bolsillos. En mi opinión SE funciona como _dativo posesivo_ y, por tanto, se puede omitir:
> 
> Juan se [dativo posesivo] ha llenado los bolsillos [CD] de caramelos >
> Juan ha llenado los sus bolsillos [CD] de caramelos.
> 
> ¿Qué opináis?
> 
> Pitt


El dativo posesivo (o simpatético) sintácticamente es siempre un complemento indirecto. Solo puedes eliminarlo, sin pérdida de significado, si sustituyes el determinante que acompaña al nombre por un posesivo.

Se *me* ha roto el coche. (=Se ha roto *mi* coche).
Se *le* iluminó el rotro. (=Se iluminó *su* rostro).
Juan *se* ha llenado los bolsillos de caramelos. (=Juan ha llenado *sus* bolsillos de caramelos).

En: Juan ha llenado los bolsillos de caramelos, no queda claro de quién son los bolsillos. Como tampoco queda claro de quién es la pierna en: Juan ha roto la pierna.

Un saludo.

Pedro.


----------



## Ivy29

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> El dativo posesivo (o simpatético) sintácticamente es siempre un complemento indirecto. Solo puedes eliminarlo, sin pérdida de significado, si sustituyes el determinante que acompaña al nombre por un posesivo.
> 
> Se *me* ha roto el coche. (=Se ha roto *mi* coche).
> Se *le* iluminó el rotro. (=Se iluminó *su* rostro).
> Juan *se* ha llenado los bolsillos de caramelos. (=Juan ha llenado *sus* bolsillos de caramelos).
> 
> En: Juan ha llenado los bolsillos de caramelos, no queda claro de quién son los bolsillos. Como tampoco queda claro de quién es la pierna en: Juan ha roto la pierna.
> 
> Un saludo.
> 
> Pedro.


 
*Pero la percepción de Pitts es correcta*. Juan ha llenado sus bolsillos = Juan se ha llenado los bolsillos. Y este dativo es expletivo, siempre que pongas el posesivo correspondiente al eliminarlo.
Ivy29


----------



## Pitt

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> El dativo posesivo (o simpatético) sintácticamente es siempre un complemento indirecto. Solo puedes eliminarlo, sin pérdida de significado, si sustituyes el determinante que acompaña al nombre por un posesivo.
> 
> Se *me* ha roto el coche. (=Se ha roto *mi* coche).
> Se *le* iluminó el rostro. (=Se iluminó *su* rostro).
> Juan *se* ha llenado los bolsillos de caramelos. (=Juan ha llenado *sus* bolsillos de caramelos).
> 
> En: Juan ha llenado los bolsillos de caramelos, no queda claro de quién son los bolsillos. Como tampoco queda claro de quién es la pierna en: Juan ha roto la pierna.
> 
> Un saludo.
> 
> Pedro.


 
¡Muchas gracias! Quisiera saber si también son posibles estas transformaciones:

Se *me* ha roto el coche > 
*A mí* se *me* ha roto el coche >
Se *me* ha roto el coche *a mí*.

Si esto sería posible, el _dativo posesivo_ es simplemente un complemento indirecto.

¿Qué pensáis?

Pitt


----------



## Ivy29

Pitt said:


> ¡Muchas gracias! Quisiera saber si también son posibles estas transformaciones:
> 
> Se *me* ha roto (*varado*) el coche >
> *A mí* se *me* ha roto el coche >
> Se *me* ha roto el coche *a mí*.
> 
> Si esto sería posible, el _dativo posesivo_ es simplemente un complemento indirecto.
> 
> ¿Qué pensáis?
> 
> Pitt


 
El verbo es vararse (intransitivo).
a mí-me = CI.

Ivy29


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Pitt said:


> ¡Muchas gracias! Quisiera saber si también son posibles estas transformaciones:
> 
> Se *me* ha roto el coche >
> *A mí* se *me* ha roto el coche >
> Se *me* ha roto el coche *a mí*.
> 
> Si esto sería fuera posible, el _dativo posesivo_ es sería simplemente un complemento indirecto.
> 
> ¿Qué pensáis?
> 
> Pitt


Todas son posibles. Según mis gramáticas el dativo posesivo (¡cuidado sólo el posesivo!) es siempre sintácticamente un CI. En el dativo de interés ya no está tan claro.



			
				Gramática didácica del español. Gómez Torrego said:
			
		

> No están tan claros los límites entre algunos tipos de dativos y el complemento indirecto. Así, en una oración como _Ciérrenme la puerta, que hay corriente _se dice lo mismo que con la oración _Cierren la puerta_, pero se pone de relieve el hecho de que el hablante se ve afectado. Además, no es posible la duplicación: *Ciérrenme a a mí la puerta (esta oración significaría otra cosa). Sin embargo, en otra oración aparentemente igual pero con el pronombre en tercera persona es posible la duplicación: Ciérrenle a él la puerta. Pero en este caso el significado puede ser el de 'no lo dejen entrar'. Por tanto, los pronombres respectivos _me_ y _le_ no siempre son en estos casos equifuncionales, aunque pudiera parecerlo.



Un saludo.

Pedro.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> Otra vez el ejemplo:
> Juan se ha llenado los bolsillos de caramelos.
> 
> He modificado un poco mi análisis anterior. En este caso se trata del verbo transitivo _llenar _(no _llenarse_): llenar algo = llenar los bolsillos. En mi opinión SE funciona como _dativo posesivo_ y, por tanto, se puede omitir:
> 
> Juan se [dativo posesivo] ha llenado los bolsillos [CD] de caramelos >
> Juan ha llenado los bolsillos [CD] de caramelos.
> 
> ¿Qué opináis?
> 
> Pitt



Yes, this is almost what I said in the other thread. "Llenar" can't be a reflexive verb. But here the 'se' must be understood as 'emotivo'. I'm not convinced that 'se' can be possessive. I think you need an indirect object pronoun to show that. Unless 'se' is the dative of 'self'. That may be the case. THough I haven't read that in any of my books.

Grant


----------



## Pitt

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Se *le* iluminó el rotro. (=Se iluminó *su* rostro).
> Juan *se* ha llenado los bolsillos de caramelos. (=Juan ha llenado *sus* bolsillos de caramelos).


 
¡De nuevo muchas gracias! Me gustaría saber si también estas transformaciones son posibles:

Se *le* iluminó el rostro >
Se *le* iluminó el rostro *a él* / *a ella* >
*A él* / *A ella* se *le* iluminó el rostro.

Juan *se* ha llenado los bolsillos de caramelos >
Juan *se* ha llenado *a sí mismo* los bolsillos de caramelos.

Pienso que *le* y *se *son complementos indirectos y que por tanto es posible la duplicación.

¿Qué pensáis?

Saludos,
Pitt


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

NewdestinyX said:


> "Llenar" can't be a reflexive verb.


Para que un verbo sea usado con carácter reflexivo:
Este debe indicar una acción que el sujeto realiza directa o indirectamente sobre él mismo.
Por lo que: El número y persona del sujeto y del objeto directo o indirecto coinciden.
Si se elimina el pronombre la oración cambia su significado, pero no se vuelve agramatical.
Admite CD.
Llenar, cuando no se usa con el sentido de: pasar a estar lleno (pronominal), sino como ‘Hacer que [algo o alguien] pase a estar lleno’ puede ser usado como reflexivo. Porque en:

Juan se llena los bolsillos.
Llena indica que Juan realiza la acción indirectamente sobre sí mismo (sus bolsillos) y no lo hace metafóricamente (como en _Juan se mueve_), sino que en verdad lo hace.
_Juan_ es el antecedente de _se._
_Juan llena los bolsillos_ no es agramatical, aunque cambie el sentido de la original.
Admite CD: los bolsillos.



NewdestinyX said:


> But here the 'se' must be understood as 'emotivo'.


Puedes hacerlo si quieres, en realidad los conceptos de reflexividad y de dativo ético están muy cercanos. Ahora bien, en las gramáticas modernas se suele dar una definición de este estilo: "El pronombre emotivo necesita un verbo de consumo,    requiere un complemento directo y se refiere a la consumición de la totalidad    del objeto". Fuente. Y a mí, como nativo, esta definición me cuadra, porque percibo de manera distinta: _Me lleno el plato de arroz _y _Me como el plato de arroz_. El primer me es un dativo de posesión y, por tanto un CI (puedes decir _le lleno a él el plato de arroz_) y el segundo es un dativo ético, de interés o emotivo cross:Me como el plato a mí; le como el plato a él). El primero significa que el plato es mío, y si lo quitas no sé de quién es el plato. El segundo significa que me como el plato de arroz entero.




NewdestinyX said:


> I'm not convinced that 'se' can be possessive. I think you need an indirect object pronoun to show that. Unless 'se' is the dative of 'self'. That may be the case. THough I haven't read that in any of my books.


Yes. _Se_, in this context, is the dative of self (singular and plural.) It's, in fact, an indirect object pronoun:

Él *me* roba la cartera (a mí). (= Él roba *mi* cartera).
Él *te* roba la cartera (a ti). (= Él roba *tu* cartera).
Él *le* roba la cartera (a él). (= Él roba la cartera *de él*).
Él *nos* roba la cartera (a nosotros). (= Él roba *nuestra* cartera).
Él *os* roba la cartera (a vosotros). (= Él roba *vuestra* cartera).
Él *les* roba la cartera (a ellos). (= Él roba la cartera *de ellos*).

Él *se* roba la cartera (a sí mismo). (= Él roba *su propia* cartera).
Elllos *se* roban la cartera (a sí mismos). (= Ellos roban *su propia *cartera).

_Él *se* llena los bolsillos. (= Él llena *sus propios* bolsillos)._

*Recuerda: Los dativos emotivos/éticos/interés solo pueden ser: me, se, te, nos y os. Nunca pueden ser: la, las, lo, los, le ni les. Nunca aparecen duplicados junto con el pronombre personal tónico correspondiente, es decir, me no puede aparecer junto con a mí, te junto con a ti, se junto con a sí mismo, nos junto con a nosotros ni os junto con a vosotros.

Por el contrario, los dativos posesivos/simpatéticos son, a todos los efectos, complementos indirectos (pueden ser le, les y aparecer duplicados con el pronombre personal tónico correspondiente).
* 

Un saludo.

Pedro.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Pitt said:


> ¡De nuevo muchas gracias! Me gustaría saber si también estas transformaciones son posibles:
> 
> Se *le* iluminó el rostro >
> Se *le* iluminó el rostro *a él* / *a ella* >
> *A él* / *A ella* se *le* iluminó el rostro.


Se *le* iluminó el rostro *a él* / *a ella.* 
*A él* / *A ella* se *le* iluminó el rostro.

Para serte sincero, esta suena un poco rara:

Juan *se* ha llenado *a sí mismo* los bolsillos de caramelos.

Pero tan rara como:

 Juan *se* ha lavado *a sí mismo* las manos.

Un saludo.

Pedro.


----------



## Ivy29

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Se *le* iluminó el rostro *a él* / *a ella.*
> *A él* / *A ella* se *le* iluminó el rostro.
> 
> Para serte sincero, esta suena un poco rara:
> 
> Juan *se* ha llenado *a sí mismo* los bolsillos de caramelos.
> 
> Pero tan rara como:
> 
> Juan *se* ha lavado *a sí mismo* las manos.
> 
> Un saludo.
> 
> Pedro.


 

Juan se la va las manos ( reflexivo con CD y CI) Juan es agente y paciente.
Juan tiende a llenarse los bolsillos de caramelos.
Juan es agente pero no tema o paciente
Bolsillo es el tema o paciente. Lo que llena es el bolsillo no a Juan.
Juanse lava vestido o desnudo las manos (reflexivo= sujeto-agente)
Por definición los pronombres reflexivos con funcional nominal el 'se'
1) complemento directo : 
a) Juan se lava. ( sujeto-agente)
b) Juan se afeitó en la barbería (sujeto-causa).
c) con atributo o predicativo
Juan se cre culpable
Juan se cree simpático
2- Complemento indirecto :
a) Juan se (indirecto) lava las manos (directo)
b) Juan se (CI) muerde las uñas (CD)
c) sujeto-causa Juan (causa-sujeto)se(CI) cortó el pelo(CD) en la peluquería.
d) Sujeto paciente-experimentador (-voluntariedad)
Juan (sujeto-paciente) se(CI) hizo una herida (CD) al salir por la puerta.
3-DATIVO ( expletivo y necesario
a) Juan se comió todo el pastel ( expletivo)
b) Juan se gana la vida como puede ( 'se' dativo necesario).
c) Juan se saltó el semáforo ( 'se' dativo necesario)
d) Juan se las arregla como puede ('se' necesario).
e) Juan se llevó el dinero ('se' el dinero).

el barco se hundió a sí mismo ( incorrecto)
Juan se llenó los bolsillos de caramelos ( el paciente o tema es bolsillos los que cambiaron de estado) Juan no cambió  de estado, pero sus bolsillos sí.
*Juan agente pero no paciente. No me cuadra como reflexivo.*

Ivy29


----------



## heidita

Estimado Ivy:

¿Estás diciendo que se es equivalente a dinero, o sea, complemento directo?



> e) Juan se llevó el dinero ('se' el dinero).


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ivy29 said:


> el barco se hundió a sí mismo ( incorrecto)
> Juan se llenó los bolsillos de caramelos ( el paciente o tema es bolsillos los que cambiaron de estado) Juan no cambió  de estado, pero sus bolsillos sí.
> *Juan agente pero no paciente. No me cuadra como reflexivo.*
> 
> Ivy29



Though, in my opinion, much of what Ivy's explanation covers is beyond the scope of this particular discussion, this last statement is very pertinent to it -- and I agree with it from my studies. As we have looked at 'llenar' and the role 'se' can play with 'llenar' -- 'reflexive CD or CI' is 'not' one of those roles. This 'se' would have to part of 'pronominal' "llenarse" or 'expletivo' and able to be omitted. A reflexive  'se' must be able to take 'a sí mismo' which it is not able to in the 'bosillos' examples we've been using. Juan is simply the agent of the transitive verb 'llenar'. Whether he fills his 'own' pockets or something else -- it is an action toward 'filling' *something else* and not 'himself'. Therefore the verb is not and cannot take on reflexive properties when the CD is 'not' his actual person or a body part. If he is 'filling' a body part with something, which is a rarer semantic for 'llenar' then is can take on reflexive properties as Pedro's example with 'filling his mouth with toothpaste'. That can be reflexive like 'me lavo las manos'.

I'm still not convinced that 'se' can be a possessive dative. All my sources reserve 'le' and the other ind obj pronouns for that ability. Does someone have a source showing that 'se' can be a possessive pronoun?

Grant


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

NewdestinyX said:


> This 'se' would have to part of 'pronominal' "llenarse" or 'expletivo' and able to be omitted.


No.
 Juan se llena los bolsillos ≠ Juan llena los bolsillos.


----------



## Pitt

Para estar seguro otra vez el ejemplo:

Juan se llenó los bolsillos de caramelos.

Si lo he entendido bien ese SE es un _dativo de interés_ (no de posesión).
Por tanto no es posible la duplicación con el pronombre tónico correspondiente:

Yo me llené los bolsillos de caramelos (no: a mí).
Tu te llenaste los bolsillos de caramelos (no: a ti).
Él se llenó los bolsillos de caramelos (no: a sí mismo). 

Quisiera saber si mi anális es correcto.

Saludos,
Pitt


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> No.
> Juan se llena los bolsillos ≠ Juan llena los bolsillos.



Then please give us its equivalent in another Spanish syntax. That's the only way I will see it. Whose pockets are being filled? By whom?

Grant


----------



## heidita

Grant:

JUan llena los bolsillos. (anybody's pockets)

does not imply his _own_ pockets at all. _Se_ is necessary to make this clear.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> Para estar seguro otra vez el ejemplo:
> 
> Juan se llenó los bolsillos de caramelos.
> 
> Si lo he entendido bien ese SE es un _dativo de interés_ (no de posesión).
> Por tanto no es posible la duplicación con el pronombre tónico correspondiente:
> 
> Yo me llené los bolsillos de caramelos (no: a mí).
> Tu te llenaste los bolsillos de caramelos (no: a ti).
> Él se llenó los bolsillos de caramelos (no: a sí mismo).
> 
> Quisiera saber si mi anális es correcto.
> 
> Saludos,
> Pitt



En otro lugar has dicho que fue un 'dativo de posesión'. ¿Y ahora has tenido un cambio de mente? Solo estoy tratando de seguir tu pensar. No me quejo para nada, compadre. Si 'me, te y se' ahí solo son dativos de interés entonces 'los bosillos' que se están llenar no son del sujeto. Porque un dativo de interés se puede quitar y el semántico es igual. 

Si tratamos de dativos de interés -- entonces:
Tu te llenaste los bosillos de caramelos = Tú llenatse los bosillos de caramelos. 
Y aquellos bosillos no son los tuyos.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Pitt said:


> Para estar seguro otra vez el ejemplo:
> 
> Juan se llenó los bolsillos de caramelos.
> 
> Si lo he entendido bien ese SE es un _dativo de interés_ (no de posesión).
> Por tanto no es posible la duplicación con el pronombre tónico correspondiente:
> 
> Yo me llené los bolsillos de caramelos (no: a mí).
> Tú te llenaste los bolsillos de caramelos (no: a ti).
> Él se llenó los bolsillos de caramelos (no: a sí mismo).
> 
> Quisiera saber si mi análisis es correcto.
> 
> Saludos,
> Pitt


Es un análisis correcto entre los análisis posibles. Sin embargo, creo firmemente en que son dativos posesivos (o simpatéticos). Esos _me_, _te, se, _indican el dueño del bolsillo:

Me llené los bolsillos = Llené mis bolsillos.

Por otro lado, los dativos éticos suelen ser prescindibles. Estos no lo son.

Me llené el plato {El plato es mío}. ≠ Llené el plato {No sabemos de quién es el plato}.
Me comí el plato = Comí el plato. {Solo diferencias de connotación.} 

Para mí es obvio que:

Se llenó los bolsillos = Se rompió las gafas. (Se=CI).

Un saludo.

Pedro.


----------



## NewdestinyX

heidita said:


> Grant:
> 
> JUan llena los bolsillos. (anybody's pockets)
> 
> does not imply his _own_ pockets at all. _Se_ is necessary to make this clear.



Heidi -- i have valued very much from everyone's input on this but we're in some pretty confusing territories for me now and things have been asserted then agreed with then disagreed with then withdrawn -- you have a way of 'bottom-lining' things many times. Is it that the ['se' + definite article] in these types of sentences can have a 'possessive quality'? And then we're saying that 'llenar' can active reflexively too  - just like 'lavar' ? 

Lavar is a classic reflexive verb in all the text books to teach how it's Spanish's way to refer to the body part in lavar with a definite article and the possession of the body part with the reflexive pronoun. Duchar, Bañar & Vestir work the same way and are often referred to as 'Inherently Reflexive Verbs' because they speak of an action that someone does to themselves. 'Llenar' is not usually such a verb. But in the example Pitt brings -- it seems to be referring to the clothing that the person is wearing. So is that 'close enough' to "self" so that the reflexive pronoun can be used to show the possession?

For one post here let's not talk about CI and CD and CR and Dativos de Interés --- let's just talk about function and possession and the Spanish way instead of the English way of referring to things.

Thanks in advance,
Grant


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

NewdestinyX said:


> En otro lugar/mensaje has dicho que fue era un 'dativo de posesión'. ¿Y ahora has tenido un cambio de mente cambiado de opinión? Solo estoy tratando de seguir tu pensar/hilo argumental. No me quejo para nada, compadre. Si 'me, te y se' ahí solo son dativos de interés entonces 'los bolsillos' que se están llenar llenando no son del sujeto. Porque un dativo de interés se puede quitar y el semántico significado es igual/el mismo. *[PPCM: No siempre, pero casi siempre].*
> 
> Si tratamos se trata de dativos de interés -- entonces:
> Tú te llenaste los bolsillos de caramelos = Tú llenatse llenaste los bosillos de caramelos.
> Y aquellos/esos bolsillos no son _los_ tuyos.


I could not have it explained better.


NewdestinyX said:


> Then please give us its equivalent in another Spanish syntax. That's the only way I will see it. Whose pockets are being filled? By whom?


Llenaste los bolsillos de caramelos. ¿De quién son los bolsillos?
You filled the pockets with candies. Whose pockets are these?

Te llenaste los bolsillos de caramelos = Llenaste _tus _bolsillos de caramelos = Te llenaste tus bolsillos de caramelos. (_los_ is preferred in Spanish).

Regards,

Pedro.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

NewdestinyX said:


> Heidi -- i have valued very much from everyone's input on this but we're in some pretty confusing territories for me now and things have been asserted then agreed with then disagreed with then withdrawn -- you have a way of 'bottom-lining' things many times. Is it that the ['se' + definite article] in these types of sentences can have a 'possessive quality'? And then we're saying that 'llenar' can active reflexively too  - just like 'lavar' ?
> 
> Lavar is a classic reflexive verb in all the text books to teach how it's Spanish's way to refer to the body part in lavar with a definite article and the possession of the body part with the reflexive pronoun. Duchar, Bañar & Vestir work the same way and are often referred to as 'Inherently Reflexive Verbs' because they speak of an action that someone does to themselves. 'Llenar' is not usually such a verb. But in the example Pitt brings -- it seems to be referring to the clothing that the person is wearing. So is that 'close enough' to "self" so that the reflexive pronoun can be used to show the possession?
> 
> For one post here let's not talk about CI and CD and CR and Dativos de Interés --- let's just talk about function and possession and the Spanish way instead of the English way of referring to things.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Grant


.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Es un análisis correcto entre los análisis posibles. Sin embargo, creo firmemente en que son dativos posesivos (o simpatéticos). Esos _me_, _te, se, _indican el dueño del bolsillo:
> 
> Me llené los bolsillos = Llené mis bolsillos.
> 
> Por otro lado, los dativos éticos suelen ser prescindibles. Estos no lo son.



Great! Then you are saying that 'llenar' can be used reflexively just like 'lavar', 'vestir' and 'duchar' -- but only in a case where the 'thing getting filled' is *on the subject* or *in use by the subject*. (The subject is wearing it or using it). Right? To test this -- you could not use a reflexive pronoun showing 'who's using it' here:
Me llené la piscina de mi madre. In that sentence -- the 'me' could only be 'expletivo' and emphasize 'filling it up'. Right?


> Me llené el plato {El plato es mío}. ≠ Llené el plato {No sabemos de quién es el plato}.
> Me comí el plato = Comí el plato. {Solo diferencias de connotación.}


 This reiterates what I've stated above.. Right?


> Para mí es obvio que:
> 
> Se llenó los bolsillos = Se rompió las gafas. (Se=CI).


 ¿Como? The problem with this example is that 'se rompió las gafas' can have several semantics. There is no guarantee with that example that the glasses are the subject's. "SE" could be a marker of Se passive there and 'las gafas' are the grammatical subject. "SE" could also be marker of Intransitive there --> The glasses 'got broken' by a cause we don't know. 

But I think you are saying that with many verbs -- it's the Spanish way to show the possession with the dative and refer to the CD with a definitive article. Right? And in the case of the 'subject themselves' being the 'possessor' the only 'datives' we can choose are the reflexive pronouns with 'se' for 3rd person. Is that getting closer to the essence of the issue?

What is the key command to get the 'not equal to' sign?

Grant


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> I could not have it explained better.



Gracias. I think my mind has been restricting this 'possession' thing too much to only verbs that are commonly used reflexively and only allowed it when it's a body part. It seems that it's anything that the subject is gaining advantage or disadvantage from --virgilio's definition of a 'dative' -- which is also the very definition of CI. I guess I long for understanding the way you then choose between 'le' and 'se' in dativo situations. Or should I say what distinguishes -- 'le' from 'se' as a CI?



> Llenaste los bolsillos de caramelos. ¿De quién son los bolsillos?
> You filled the pockets with candies. Whose pockets are these?
> 
> Te llenaste los bolsillos de caramelos = Llenaste _tus _bolsillos de caramelos = Te llenaste tus bolsillos de caramelos. (_los_ is preferred in Spanish).


 Entendido perfectamente -- ahora.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

NewdestinyX said:


> Great! Then you are saying that 'llenar' can be used reflexively just like 'lavar', 'vestir' and 'duchar' -- but only in a case where the 'thing getting filled' is *on the subject* or *in use by the subject*. (The subject is wearing it or using it). Right?


Yes.





NewdestinyX said:


> To test this -- you could not use a reflexive pronoun showing 'who's using it' here:
> Me llené la piscina de mi madre. In that sentence -- the 'me' could only be 'expletivo'


 Expletivo or pleonástico, you are right.


NewdestinyX said:


> and emphasize 'filling it up'. Right?


No. _Me_ means that the act of filling the swimming pool  affects you directly: Probably, you are going to take a dip... Llenar no es un verbo de consunción, no es como comer: Me como [algo] = Me como todo ese algo; Me lleno *≠* Lleno hasta arriba/los topes (fill up). On the other hand, it could simply mean that you feel that you are the _other_ owner of the swimming pool (as well as your mother is).

Me lleno la copa. (= Lleno mi copa).
Te lleno la copa. (= Lleno tu copa).



NewdestinyX said:


> ¿Cómo? The problem with this example is that 'se rompió las gafas' can have several semantics. There is no guarantee with that example that the glasses are the subject's. "SE" could be a marker of Se passive there and 'las gafas' are the grammatical subject.


Impossible. Gafas are plural and rompió is singular. Therefore, gafas cannot be the grammatical subject. Nevertheless, it could be an impersonal voice use. That iterpretation, however, is unlikely:

Hoy, según la norma culta mayoritaria, reflejada en escritores de prestigio de todo el ámbito hispánico, se utiliza la construcción impersonal (→ 2.1a) cuando el verbo transitivo lleva un *complemento directo de persona determinado *—y, por tanto, necesariamente precedido de la preposición _a_—_:_ _«Allí estaba la campana con que se llamaba a los trabajadores» _(Araya _Luna_ [Chile 1982]); _«Dio las instrucciones para que_ [...] _se buscara a las adoratrices de la Vela Perpetua»_ (Sánchez _Héroe_ [Col. 1988]);
DPD.


NewdestinyX said:


> "SE" could also be marker of Intransitive there --> The glasses 'got broken' by a cause we don't know.


Yes, it could. However, please note that I have omitted the other IO pronoun behind of the _se_, so I don´t emphasize the involuntariness of the act to occur. I have not proposed:

Se *le rompieron *las gafas, but:
Se *rompió *las gafas.


NewdestinyX said:


> But I think you are saying that with many verbs -- it's the Spanish way to show the possession with the dative and refer to the CD with a definitive article. Right?


Yes.


NewdestinyX said:


> And in the case of the 'subject themselves' being the 'possessor' the only 'datives' we can choose are the reflexive pronouns with 'se' for 3rd person. Is that getting closer to the essence of the issue?


.


NewdestinyX said:


> What is the key command to get the 'not equal to' sign?


MS Word >> Insert >> Symbol >> Cut & Paste .

Regards,

Pedro.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

NewdestinyX said:


> Or should I say what distinguishes -- 'le' from 'se' as a CI?


*le *(o *se*   ante otro pronombre átono) = 3.ª pers. singular;
*se* = 3.ª pers. singular o plural referido al sujeto de la oración (forma reflexiva).

Juan *le* regala un perro a María.
Juan gives a dog to María (as a present).

Juan *les* regala un perro (a ellos).
Juan gives a dog to them (as a present).

Juan *se* regala un perro (a sí mismo).
Juan gives a dog to himself (as a present).

Ellos *se* regalan un perro (a sí mismos).
They give a dog to themselves (as a present).


Regards,

Pedro.


----------



## Juandah

Yo diría simplemente:

Me llené con la torta, en mi país no decimos tarta, sino torta.  (Colombia)

"Me he llenado" puede sonar correcto pero no habitual.


Juandah


----------



## Juandah

No utilices el verbo haber como auxiliar ahí, simplemente di se llenó y ya.


Juandah


----------



## Pitt

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Es un análisis correcto entre los análisis posibles. Sin embargo, creo firmemente en que son dativos posesivos (o simpatéticos). Esos _me_, _te, se, _indican el dueño del bolsillo:
> 
> Me llené los bolsillos = Llené mis bolsillos.
> 
> Por otro lado, los dativos éticos suelen ser prescindibles. Estos no lo son.
> 
> Me llené el plato {El plato es mío}. ≠ Llené el plato {No sabemos de quién es el plato}.
> Me comí el plato = Comí el plato. {Solo diferencias de connotación.}
> 
> Para mí es obvio que:
> 
> Se llenó los bolsillos = Se rompió las gafas. (Se=CI).
> 
> Un saludo.
> 
> Pedro.


 
Hola Pedro, por fin he entendido el *dativo de posesión*. ¡Muchas gracias por tu aclaración! En todo caso es correcto:
*Me* llené los bolsillos > Llené *mis *bolsillos.
*Te* llenaste los bolsillos > Llenaste *tus *bolsillos.
*Se* llenó los bolsillos > Llenó *sus* bolsillos.


Pero este texto me ha confundido:

*Por el contrario, los dativos posesivos/simpatéticos** son, a todos los efectos, complementos indirectos (pueden ser le, les y aparecer duplicados con el pronombre personal tónico correspondiente).*

Según este texto es posible la duplicación:

*Me* llené los bolsillos *a mí*.
*Te *llenaste los bolsillos *a ti*.
*Se *llenó los bolsillos *a sí mismo*.

Pero según este texto sólo es posible *le/les*, no es posible *me, te, se, nos, os*. 

Qué piensas?

Un saludo,
Pitt


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Pitt said:


> Hola Pedro, por fin he entendido el *dativo de posesión*. ¡Muchas gracias por tu aclaración! En todo caso es correcto:
> *Me* llené los bolsillos > Llené *mis *bolsillos.
> *Te* llenaste los bolsillos > Llenaste *tus *bolsillos.
> *Se* llenó los bolsillos > Llenó *sus* bolsillos.
> 
> 
> Pero este texto me ha confundido:
> 
> *Por el contrario, los dativos posesivos/simpatéticos** son, a todos los efectos, complementos indirectos (pueden ser le, les y aparecer duplicados con el pronombre personal tónico correspondiente).*
> 
> Según este texto es posible la duplicación:
> 
> *Me* llené los bolsillos *a mí*.
> *Te *llenaste los bolsillos *a ti*.
> *Se *llenó los bolsillos *a sí mismo*.
> 
> Pero según este texto sólo es posible *le/les*, no es posible *me, te, se, nos, os*.
> 
> ¿Qué piensas/me dices sobre esto?
> 
> Un saludo,
> Pitt


Hola Pitt:

Esa cita debe entenderse como sigue:

Por el contrario, los dativos posesivos/simpatéticos son, a todos los efectos, complementos indirectos (pueden ser _le, les_*, me, te, se, os, nos *y aparecer duplicados con el pronombre personal tónico correspondiente; *no como los dativos éticos/de interés que solo pueden ser me, te, se, os, nos [no pueden ser le, les, lo, la, los, las, ni ser sustituidos por ellos], que nunca duplican el pronombre personal tónico correspondiente, y que no pueden ser componentes de un verbo pronominal).

*Siento haberte confundido.

Un saludo.
Pedro.


----------



## Ivy29

Pitt said:


> Hola Pedro, por fin he entendido el *dativo de posesión*. ¡Muchas gracias por tu aclaración! En todo caso es correcto:
> *Me* llené los bolsillos > Llené *mis *bolsillos.
> *Te* llenaste los bolsillos > Llenaste *tus *bolsillos.
> *Se* llenó los bolsillos > Llenó *sus* bolsillos.
> 
> 
> Pero este texto me ha confundido:
> 
> *Por el contrario, los dativos posesivos/simpatéticos** son, a todos los efectos, complementos indirectos (pueden ser le, les y aparecer duplicados con el pronombre personal tónico correspondiente).*
> 
> Según este texto es posible la duplicación:
> 
> *Me* llené los bolsillos *a mí*.
> *Te *llenaste los bolsillos *a ti*.
> *Se *llenó los bolsillos *a sí mismo*.
> 
> Pero según este texto sólo es posible *le/les*, no es posible *me, te, se, nos, os*.
> 
> Qué piensas?
> 
> Un saludo,
> Pitt


 

El verbo llenarse no es reflexivo pues es inacusativo.
Bolsillos es sujeto y tema, nocionalmente objeto directo
el 'se' destransitiviza el verbo llenar, por lo tanto es pronominal sin función nominal, el subevento causativo no se menciona, sólo el resultativo del verbo llenarse.

Ivy29


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Ivy29 said:


> El verbo llenarse no es reflexivo pues es inacusativo.


 El verbo llenar es inacusativo dependiendo de cómo se use.


Ivy29 said:


> Bolsillos es sujeto y tema, nocionalmente objeto directo el 'se' destransitiviza el verbo llenar, por lo tanto es pronominal sin función nominal, el subevento causativo no se menciona, sólo el resultativo del verbo llenarse.


¿Realmente crees lo que escribes o es que solo quieres llevar la razón? Te lo digo porque si lo importante es llevar la razón, te la doy ya y me dedico a otra cosa.

Los verbos inacusativos  son aquellos *cuyo sujeto sintáctico* es un objeto nocional, i. e. su función  semántica es la de tema (afectado o no afectado).

¿Comprendes la diferencia entre:

Los bolsillos se llenaron,

y:

Juan se llenó los bolsillos?


En _Juan se llenó los bolsillos_, _bolsillos _no puede ser sujeto sintáctico, te pongas como te pongas.


Un saludo.

Pedro.


----------



## Ivy29

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> El verbo llenar es inacusativo dependiendo de cómo se use.
> 
> ¿Realmente crees lo que escribes o es que solo quieres llevar la razón? Te lo digo porque si lo importante es llevar la razón, te la doy ya y me dedico a otra cosa.
> 
> Los verbos inacusativos son aquellos *cuyo sujeto sintáctico* es un objeto nocional, i. e. su función semántica es la de tema (afectado o no afectado).
> ¿Comprendes la diferencia entre:
> Los bolsillos se llenaron,
> 
> y:
> Juan se llenó los bolsillos?
> 
> En _Juan se llenó los bolsillos_, _bolsillos _no puede ser sujeto sintáctico, te pongas como te pongas.
> Un saludo.
> Pedro.


 

No Pedro, bien dices que son dos oraciones y dos construcciones distintas.
*Se llenaron los bolsillos de dulces* ( inacusativo) con un verbo de cambio de situación. el 'se' No es pasiva pues los verbos inacusativos tienen como pasiva : los bolsillos han sido llenados  (implícito Juan) ( agente) con intención de llenarlos.  
Frase original :
Juan tiende a llenarse los bolsillos de caramelos (no reflexivo)
Juan agente con intención de llenarlos
CD = LLenarse los bolsillos de caramelo ( cláusula nominal).
Bolsillos = afectado por la acción del agente (Juan)


Juan se llenó los bolsillos de caramelos. ( No es reflexivo) creo que Pitt explicó el 'se' como simpatético Juan llenó sus bolsillos de caramelos.

Saludos
Ivy29


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Ivy29 said:


> No Pedro, bien dices que son dos oraciones y dos construcciones distintas.
> *Se llenaron los bolsillos de dulces* ( inacusativo) con un verbo de cambio de situación.


. Efectivamente. Siempre y cuando el sujeto de esa oración sean los bolsillos y no haya agente que los llene.


Ivy29 said:


> el 'se' No es pasiva pues los verbos inacusativos tienen como la pasiva  es: los bolsillos han sido llenados  (implícito Juan) ( agente) con intención de llenarlos.


.


Ivy29 said:


> Frase original :
> Juan tiende a llenarse los bolsillos de caramelos (no reflexivo)
> Juan agente con intención de llenarlos


Ese se se refiere a Juan, que es el sujeto, ergo es reflexivo. Otro asunto es que tenga función sintáctica de CI. Según las gramáticas también es CI, pues es un dativo simpatético (y <<los dativos simpatéticos siempre son CI>>. Torrego Gómez, leonardo. Gramática didáctica del español).


Ivy29 said:


> CR = LLenarse los bolsillos de caramelo ( cláusula nominal).
> Bolsillos = afectado por la acción del agente (Juan)
> 
> Juan se llenó los bolsillos de caramelos. ( No es reflexivo) creo que Pitt explicó el 'se' como simpatético Juan llenó sus bolsillos de caramelos.


Reflexivo ≠ CI ≠ Dativo. Son conceptos distintos que pueden coincidir dependiendo de la situación. Por lo demás estoy de acuerdo.

Un saludo.

Pedro.


----------



## Ivy29

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> . Efectivamente. Siempre y cuando el sujeto de esa oración sean los bolsillos y no haya agente que los llene.
> 
> .
> 
> Ese se se refiere a Juan, que es el sujeto, ergo es reflexivo. Otro asunto es que tenga función sintáctica de CI. Según las gramáticas también es CI, pues es un dativo simpatético (y <<los dativos simpatéticos siempre son CI>>. Torrego Gómez, leonardo. Gramática didáctica del español).
> 
> Reflexivo ≠ CI ≠ Dativo. Son conceptos distintos que pueden coincidir dependiendo de la situación. Por lo demás estoy de acuerdo.
> 
> Un saludo.
> 
> Pedro.


 
De acuerdo, Pedro.

Felicidades
Ivy29


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Ivy29 said:


> De acuerdo, Pedro.
> 
> Felicidades
> Ivy29


Paz Ivy .

Buenas noches.

Pedro.


----------



## Pitt

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Hola Pitt:
> 
> Esa cita debe entenderse como sigue:
> 
> Por el contrario, los dativos posesivos/simpatéticos son, a todos los efectos, complementos indirectos (pueden ser _le, les_*, me, te, se, os, nos *y aparecer duplicados con el pronombre personal tónico correspondiente; *no como los dativos éticos/de interés que solo pueden ser me, te, se, os, nos [no pueden ser le, les, lo, la, los, las, ni ser sustituidos por ellos], que nunca duplican el pronombre personal tónico correspondiente, y que no pueden ser componentes de un verbo pronominal).*
> 
> Siento haberte confundido.
> 
> Un saludo.
> Pedro.


 
¡Muchas gracias! Ahora lo he entendido bien. 

Aquí otros ejemplos con el dativo de interés / de posesión:

*Dativo de interés*:
Juan *se *merece un premio > Juan merece un premio.

*Dativo de posesión*:
Juan *se *dejó el paraguas en el coche >
Juan dejó su paraguas en el coche.

¿Es correcto mi análisis?

Un saludo,
Pitt


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Pitt said:


> ¡Muchas gracias! Ahora lo he entendido bien/lo entiendo.
> 
> Aquí _(os) (dejo/pongo)_ otros ejemplos con el dativo de interés/de posesión:
> 
> *Dativo de interés*:
> Juan *se *merece un premio > Juan merece un premio.
> 
> *Dativo de posesión*:
> Juan *se *dejó el paraguas en el coche >
> Juan dejó su paraguas en el coche.
> 
> ¿Es correcto mi análisis?
> 
> Un saludo,
> Pitt


De libro.

 Un saludo Pitt.

Pedro.


P.D.:*
de libro**.* * 1.     * loc. adj. Perfecto, que no le falta ningún detalle. [DRAE]


----------



## Pitt

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> De libro.
> 
> Un saludo Pitt.
> 
> Pedro.
> 
> 
> P.D.:
> *de libro**.* *1. *loc. adj. Perfecto, que no le falta ningún detalle. [DRAE]


 
¡Muchas gracias, Pedro! Por tu corrección siempre se aprende algo más.

Saludos,
Pitt


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> Aquí otros ejemplos con el dativo de interés / de posesión:
> 
> *Dativo de interés*:
> Juan *se *merece un premio > Juan merece un premio.
> 
> *Dativo de posesión*:
> Juan *se *dejó el paraguas en el coche >
> Juan dejó su paraguas en el coche.



If this is the correct analysis -- and from our sources, it certainly looks to be so -- how do you show 'he, she, Usted' having an 'interest' (non-possessive) is the action of the verb?. And if it's 'se' -- then are we to conclude that there is no way to show 'one's own' Interest?

This is all getting much, much clearer now. For the longest time I've had Interest Datives and Possessive Datives grouped together and assumed they all used the Indirect Object Pronouns (including le,les). This was an incorrect analysis on my part. The Interest Datives, especially when showing the speaker's Interest, usually employ ME, NOS. And thus, most of the examples in the text books show example sentences with 'me' and 'nos'. So when the Possessive Datives are presented in the textbooks side be side with the Interest Datives, and show 'le, les' in use, it was only 'my' assumption that the 'Interest Datives' would also use le,les. This seems not to be the case.

There is no real English way to express these Interest Datives the more I read about them. Though Pedro did offer the phrase (It is/was very important to ______ that) where the ____ represents the person of the Dative.

Am I also reading correctly that with pronominal verbs, Interest Datives are not possible to use?

Se me durmió temprano anoche. (He fell asleep early last night. {and it was very important to 'me'})

Is that analysis correct?

Grant


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

NewdestinyX said:


> ... how do you show 'he, she, Usted' having an 'interest' (non-possessive) is the action of the verb?. And if it's 'se' -- then are we to conclude that there is no way to show 'one's own' Interest?


Please, give us examples in order to clarify this matter.



NewdestinyX said:


> Am I also reading correctly that with pronominal verbs, Interest Datives are not possible to use?
> 
> Se me durmió temprano anoche. (He fell asleep early last night. {and it was very important to 'me'; *It affects me*})


Se me durmió temprano anoche. 

It's quite common, indeed. Most likely, you are talking about your baby/child.

Se me quedó dormidito en su cunita.
My sweet baby felt asleep in its little cot.


----------



## NewdestinyX

> Se me quedó dormidito en su cunita.
> My sweet baby felt fell asleep in its little cot.


Okay good -- so Datives of Interest can work with Pronominal verbs like 'dormirse'. Then what does the last line of this source tell us about Pronominal Verbs being 'excluded' from something? (explanation in English please).

Por el contrario, los dativos posesivos/simpatéticos son, a todos los efectos, complementos indirectos (pueden ser _le, les_*, me, te, se, os, nos *y aparecer duplicados con el pronombre personal tónico correspondiente; *no como los dativos éticos/de interés que solo pueden ser me, te, se, os, nos [no pueden ser le, les, lo, la, los, las, ni ser sustituidos por ellos], que nunca duplican el pronombre personal tónico correspondiente, y que no pueden ser componentes de un verbo pronominal).*


----------



## Ynez

virgilio,te contesto aquí a una pregunta que me hiciste en otro tema que está cerrado:

Gramaticalmente será correcto decir "se me han limpiado los cristales", pero yo al verla solo pensé que no decimos eso.

Ahora comprendo por qué. Sí que decimos "se me han ensuciado las gafas", y es que las cosas se ensucian solas, pero no se limpian solas.

En resumen, que "se me han limpiado los cristales" gramaticalmente sí que debe tener sentido, pero no es algo que realmente se diga.


Hmm, quizás sí se puede limpiar algo con la lluvia, pero diríamos "se han limpiado los cristales --con la lluvia--".


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

NewdestinyX said:


> Okay good -- so Datives of Interest can work with Pronominal verbs like 'dormirse'. Then what does the last line of this source tell us about Pronominal Verbs being 'excluded' from something? (explanation in English please).
> 
> *los dativos éticos/de interés (...) no pueden ser componentes de un verbo pronominal.*


Lo que dice esa última frase es que uno no debe confundir el _te_ de:
No te arrepientas de nada,​con un dativo. Es un pronombre que concuerda con el sujeto (tú) y que no desempeña ninguna función sintáctica en la oración. No puede eliminarse y es considerado un morfema verbal. En cambio en:
No te _me_ arrepientas,​_me_ es un dativo ético. En: 
Se me durmió el niño, ​el _se_ no es emotivo sino aspectual (pronombre exigido por dormir si uno quiere que este signifique 'cerrar los ojos y quedarse dormido'). El dativo ético en esa frase es _me.
*
En definitiva: El pronombre átono de un verbo pronominal que concuerda con el sujeto y que no desempeña ninguna función sintáctica oracional nunca es un dativo.*_

Un saludo.

Pedro.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Lo que dice esa última frase es que uno no debe confundir el _te_ de:No te arrepientas de nada,
> ​con un dativo. Es un pronombre que concuerda con el sujeto (tú) y que no desempeña ninguna función sintáctica en la oración. No puede eliminarse y es considerado un morfema verbal. En cambio en:No te _me_ arrepientas,
> ​_me_ es un dativo ético. En: Se me durmió el niño,
> ​el _se_ no es emotivo sino aspectual (pronombre exigido por dormir si uno quiere que este signifique 'cerrar los ojos y quedarse dormido'). El dativo ético en esa frase es _me.
> *
> En definitiva: El pronombre átono de un verbo pronominal que concuerda con el sujeto y que no desempeña ninguna función sintáctica oracional nunca es un dativo.*_



Muchísimas gracias, Pedro. Ahora 'todo está 'requete-claro'. 

Desafortunadamente -- aunque 'fortunadamente' ahoha tengo más trabajo. En mi curso he grupado los dativos de interés y posésivos juntos en una sección nombrada "The Expanded Role of the Spanish Indirect Object". Y ahora veo que 'le y les' nunca van a poderse emplear como dativos de interés/emfático/ético. 

This has solved a very long-term mystery to me, Pedro. You have 'gone the distance' with us and we're very grateful. The Spanish grammarians don't have the bilingual ability (nor would they care) to be able to explain this to extranjeros. So the Spanish gammar books can't answer these interlingual problems for us. And the English authored Spanish grammar books don't really understand this topic well. I know -- I have read almost every Spanish grammar book written in English. That's why I'm writing my own. And you have really taken the time to think it through so carefully for us. The insight about the possessive dative 'le' (=someone else's) and 'se' (=his/her "own") was the key that unlocked so many things. And then helping us to see that Interest Datives use the Reflexive pronouns and should be seen as being grouped with Dativos de Énfasis/Éticos, etc. and should be studied with the 'Valores de SE' and Reflexive Verbs. And they are truly expletive except for the 'emotivos' (like Total Consumption) where the 'semantic' is changed by its addition.

Thank you so much. I may have a few follow up questions. But thanks for all your help and thanks to all others who've helped us think this through in this thread.

Un saludo,
Grant


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

NewdestinyX said:


> Muchísimas gracias, Pedro. Ahora 'todo está 'requete-claro'.
> 
> Desafortunadamente -- aunque 'fortunadamente' ahoha tengo más trabajo. En mi curso he grupado los dativos de interés y posésivos juntos en una sección nombrada "The Expanded Role of the Spanish Indirect Object". Y ahora veo que 'le y les' nunca van a poderse emplear como dativos de interés/emfático/ético.
> 
> This has solved a very long-term mystery to me, Pedro. You have 'gone the distance' with us and we're very grateful. The Spanish grammarians don't have the bilingual ability (nor would they care) to be able to explain this to extranjeros. So the Spanish gammar books can't answer these interlingual problems for us. And the English authored Spanish grammar books don't really understand this topic well. I know -- I have read almost every Spanish grammar book written in English. That's why I'm writing my own. And you have really taken the time to think it through so carefully for us. The insight about the possessive dative 'le' (=someone else's) and 'se' (=his/her "own") was the key that unlocked so many things. And then helping us to see that Interest Datives use the Reflexive pronouns and should be seen as being grouped with Dativos de Énfasis/Éticos, etc. and should be studied with the 'Valores de SE' and Reflexive Verbs. And they are truly expletive except for the 'emotivos' (like Total Consumption) where the 'semantic' is changed by its addition.
> 
> Thank you so much. I may have a few follow up questions. But thanks for all your help and thanks to all others who've helped us think this through in this thread.
> 
> Un saludo,
> Grant


Gracias a ti Grant. Me llena de satisfacción haber sido de utilidad.

Un abrazo.

Pedro.


----------

